# Green Lantern



## Black Wraith (Nov 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCEcYg3lNR4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 17, 2010)

Really good effects, but otherwise I didn't get that feeling of excitement I was expecting. But it looks like it has good potential. I just hope it holds up.

Will see when it comes out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks kinda iffy. I'll wait for Roger Ebert's spectacular review.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 17, 2010)

Ehhhhhhh it might grow on me like unwanted back hair. Maybe I dunno.


----------



## Piekage (Nov 17, 2010)

Meh. Not feeling that main dude. Would have much prefered Nate Fillion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Fillion is a good choice for any role. He's this generation's Bruce Campbell if Bruce Campbell were Canadian.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

another comic movie for gaylords.

reynolds in his underwear flexing every muscle he can within the first 5 minutes (not the beautiful girl next to him , mind u, but reynolds)  and then depantsing himself before 30 seconds are over.

gay shit , the trailer indicates this will be gayer than wolverine


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Granted it is some questionable material that is obviously targeted towards young boys that read comic books.

Homosexual agenda?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Granted it is some questionable material that is obviously targeted towards young boys that read comic books.
> 
> Homosexual agenda?



i don't know about an agenda or if it's targeted mostly at young boys. it's super gay though


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

It's all party of the Homosexuals/Hollywood agenda to turn the youth into liberal scum.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2010)

Not exciting to watch gaylatern. The only non gay latern was john stewart


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 17, 2010)

Nolan's Batman is perhaps the only non gay superhero movie.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

Martin Campbell movies aren't known for their "extreme grandiosity", rather a well constructed script, story that works fine when put together, imma expecting a movie that tends to go more following this path trying to avoid ridiculing itself, what is extremely easy in superhero genre (refering to it's own demise).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Nolan's Batman is perhaps the only non gay superhero movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

good call, iron man wasn't gay, which is why it stands out as a comic book movie.  RDJ doesn't have a reynolds physique, so they don't go there with RDJ.  But once u get a "hot guy", no homo , they show his body off like there's no tomorrow.  Gayyyyy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Meh, girls like looking at hot guys just as guys like looking at hot girls. I don't see how that's gay.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2010)

so we got Van wilder in space.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

I think that's a bit of an oversimplification. Ryan Reynolds is a character actor, but as long as that character can be tweaked to fit Hal Jordan then we're good.

He's not the perfect casting choice like Robert Downey Jr. was for Iron Man, but I think he'll be solid in the role.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2010)

Coincidence?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Awesome. More publicity for the movie. If exploiting Ryan Reynold's sexiness sells tickets than I'm all for it.

And I'm not surprised. I mean, Scarlett Johansson doesn't strike me as someone willing to settle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2010)

Not sexier than me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> Nolan's Batman is perhaps the only non gay superhero movie.



the hulk, spiderman, batman was tagging catwoman for a while. Sups is straight but every movie he is in makes him supergay despite fucking lois lane every other movie. Besides that the comics are full with straight up homo's or closet homo's. And don't get me started on villians.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

What comics are you reading?

There are very few homosexuals in DC/Marvel comics. The ones that are are normally pretty low profile, with a few exceptions. For instance, DC is debuting a new Batwoman comic with the title character being lesbian, but its certainly being treated as a unique thing.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 17, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> What comics are you reading?
> 
> There are very few homosexuals in DC/Marvel comics. The ones that are are normally pretty low profile, with a few exceptions. For instance, DC is debuting a new Batwoman comic with the title character being lesbian, but its certainly being treated as a unique thing.



strong female leads just have to be gay right? lolz. 

Anyway only a handful of characters have relevant relationships besides token ones and even fewer show any interest in the opposite sex for well sex. I can expand this list to Daredevil, Wolverine, Tony Stark, and Nightwing. Who by the way only one of them don't have a strategic history with women.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> strong female leads just have to be gay right? lolz.



No, its just surprising when they are. There are plenty of strong female leads in comics. See: Birds of Prey, Batgirl (Mainly Cass, but Steph as well), Gotham City Sirens, Supergirl, Power Girl, etc.

I could name a lot more, but it'd be a long list.



> Anyway only a handful of characters have relevant relationships besides token ones and even fewer show any interest in the opposite sex for well sex. I can expand this list to Daredevil, Wolverine, Tony Stark, and Nightwing. Who by the way only one of them don't have a strategic history with women.



What do you define as a "relevant" relationship? And plenty of comic characters show interest in the opposite sex for sex, its just rarely the primary interest, since that's how it is for most people that aren't just trying to hook up.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern tirade #1_ 



Someone explain the ball shaped thingy the trailer that one Abin Sur was in on the ship in space? Hal Finding Abin among the wreckage of his space craft with the Lantern power Battery shinning within the  wreckage saying somthing similar to...

*Abin*: You Have been choose for one reason,among many others. You are someone who has is able overcome great fear.
*Abin*: Hal Jordan of Earth/Sector 2814 do you accept this duty?
*Hal*: Absolutely! Of course if I am not dreaming. 
*Abin*: a earth man...never thought I'd live to see the...day. *_Dead_*
*Power Ring*:Hal Jordan of Earth you have the ability to overcome great fear. Welcome to the Green Lantern Corps!

...was part of the origin story that should of been kept.

I also wish they could have worked in a traditional lantern power battery seen in the comics instead of the one we got for the movie. It could of acted as a kind of earth style camouflage.

The symbol is still the same shape as the classic lantern design.

I don't remember if Hal even had a Lantern Power battery in GL:First Flight. 

Basically - "WAHH,THIS DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THE COMICS,WAAAAH!"

"_*Green Lanterns are supposed to be fearless, that's just not me*_" - This may of been out of context but this was not something Hal would normally say, possibly Kyle Rayner who was always a character unsure of himself & always trying to prove himself worthy but not Hal Jordan. 

Hal  is more *Devil May Care* attitude sort of guy. Yes, To translate to film you have to change some things. Though he is the main character. If no-one else they should make sure to get him right.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks kinda iffy. I'll wait for Roger Ebert's spectacular review.



Iffy is right. Still don't like the lead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 17, 2010)

Guys Green Lantern is DC's answer to Marvels Iron Man films its popcorn at its best know if you want a "Serious" comic book film go watch the following

- Watchmen
- Road to Perdition


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

I thought the trailer looked awful.  I can't imagine anyone watching what I just saw and actually liking it.  The CGI looked terrible.  The acting and dialogue were no good.

Did you see that guy that gave the ring to Ryan Reynolds?  He looked like fucking Piccolo from Dragonball Evolution.  This movie has no hope.  I can't believe they have already green lighted the sequel.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

> He looked like fucking Piccolo from Dragonball Evolution.


He looks like Abin Sur always has, just more pink and less red

edit: I mean seriously, how would you make this guy live action?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Little Red Riding Hood was the best trailer to come out yesterday.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 17, 2010)

I still see Ryan Reynolds and not Hal Jordan. also don't like the look of the will construct(looked like a green fire fist) and that he used his powers against civilians.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Illmatic, I'm with you on the whole "I'm not fearless" thing, but I can see why they did it. Hopefully by the climax of the film he'll have stomped any doubts or fears he's had into the dust.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah only real highlight of the trailer for me was seeing all the alien characters brought to life.

Sinestro, Kilowog, Abin Sur and Tomar-Re (I'm assuming it's Re and not Tu since this is the origin story) all make a pretty neat transition from page to screen.  Also Oa looks neat.


Worst thing for me was Carol Ferris.





> that he used his powers against civilians.


Just from the trailer, it looked like an accident.  Like he threw a punch and the ring turned out.  

It's probably his "How do i shot web" moment


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Correction.  Cowboys and Aliens is the best new trailer.  Have you guys seen that trailer yet?  It looks like that could be a good movie.

Reynolds needs to opt out of the Green Lantern sequel and focus on Deadpool.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 17, 2010)

When did this become a trailer thread?  Not messing with anyone, just curious.  But yes it does look cool.

Also Reynolds is going to do both no matter what anyone says.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Admit it Castiel.  That CGI from the trailer has you worried about the film.  As much as technology has advanced... it might still not be advanced enough for a Green Lantern adaptation.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah because he is sexy it seems.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Castiel said:


> He looks like Abin Sur always has, just more pink and less red
> 
> edit: I mean seriously, how would you make this guy live action?


I wouldn't put him in the movie.  Or I would change him to appear more human.

Haven't we seen that a lot lately?  Audiences prefer realism.  They want the more normal Batman villains.  Admittedly, I'm not a big Green Lantern fan.  I'm not familiar with the story.  I realize that the order and all of the villains are probably aliens.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I wouldn't put him in the movie.  Or I would change him to appear more human.



He neededto be in the movie, due to his involvement with the origin, but I wouldn't mind if in post he was made to look a bit more realistic. His face looks sort of plasticy.



> Haven't we seen that a lot lately?  Audiences prefer realism.  They want the more normal Batman villains.  Admittedly, I'm not a big Green Lantern fan.  I'm not familiar with the story.  I realize that the order and all of the villains are probably aliens.



What works for Batman doesn't work for Green Lantern. Think of it this way. Nolan's Bat movies are part superhero part crime drama. Green Lantern is going with part superhero part sci fi.

Also, one of the side stories is the Green Lantern Corps reaction to the first earthman (as they say) to be inducted into their ranks. So it being all aliens makes sense.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

The thing is, the more casual fans often want, in general, a more realistic approach, people who follow comics more closely do prefer (not all of them and depending on the character) a more sci-fi approach.

However, the comics itself haven't been giving as much return as general audience, on the other hand people who supported these books are usually ones faithful to characters some who feel linked to the essence of these all along. Eventually, it kinda becomes an Arm Wrestling of a decision for the responsibles as in one case they would be considered _"stupid"_, in the other _"betrayers"_.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 17, 2010)

Rod said:


> The thing is, the more casual fans want in general a more realistic approach, people who follow comics more closely do prefer (not all of them and depending on the character) a more sci-fi approach.
> 
> However, the comics itself haven't been giving as much return as general audience, on the other hand people who supported these books are usually ones faithful to characters some who feel linked to the essence of these all along. Eventually, it kinda becomes an Arm Wrestling of a decision for the responsibles as in one case they would be considered _"stupid"_, in the other _"betrayers"_.



I don't buy into that.

Yes, people want realism, but that's only because the best superhero movies to date are realistic. There is no example of a superhero sci fi movie. I know this is an overstatement, but your post reminded me of the famous Henry Ford quote "If I had asked my customers what they wanted they would have said a faster horse". So, as long as it's good, the level of realism won't matter.

Also, I don't think that the sci fi genre is all that unpopular, considering how successful Star Trek and District 9 were.


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 17, 2010)

Again I will say it the trailer doesn’t feel epic enough, please folks watch this fan made trailer with the one WB made and honestly tell me which one gets you more hyped and feels more epic.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

The fan made trailer is much better.


----------



## Rod (Nov 17, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't buy into that.
> 
> Yes, people want realism, but that's only because the best superhero movies to date are realistic. There is no example of a superhero sci fi movie. I know this is an overstatement, but your post reminded me of the famous Henry Ford quote "If I had asked my customers what they wanted they would have said a faster horse". So, as long as it's good, the level of realism won't matter.
> 
> Also, I don't think that the sci fi genre is all that unpopular, considering how successful Star Trek and District 9 were.



I mean, It's not about the genre itself WW, only about how this approaches to the heroes per se.

Perhaps I didn't express myself that good so lemme try giving the following example: 

As you know I am more into comics, so let's say so someone presented me a Batman movie with the idea that he would shot a God called Darkseid with some sort of godkiller bullet, (god)that just tried to make an army out of his clones, while being also shot(Batman) by an Omega Beam thus returning to the cave era initially becoming a batman caveman, then batman pirate, batman cowboy etc, etc, etc...   

For me this idea isn't bad (it's actually a pretty epic work as we both know), but certainly if presenting this Batman to someone not into comics per se, how good would this actually classic GM work be received?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 17, 2010)

Gay lantern


----------



## The Potential (Nov 17, 2010)

In Brightest Day....


----------



## Trism (Nov 17, 2010)

So is sex appeal the only thing people are going for in this movie? Because the "gay" complaints are pretty immature. Would women have the right to complain if it showed more naked women?

Really, I think the lead is over-hyped in terms of looks anyway.

The movie itself, I have very little hope for, judging from the trailer. It just didn't strike my interest the way it should have.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 17, 2010)

gay? what? where's that coming from? 



> Just from the trailer, it looked like an accident. Like he threw a punch and the ring turned out.
> 
> It's probably his "How do i shot web" moment


yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

I wasn't wowed the chick playing Carol seems terrible and it seemed like they were trying to hard with he "you can over come great fear lines"




Tempproxy said:


> Again I will say it the trailer doesn?t feel epic enough, please folks watch this fan made trailer with the one WB made and honestly tell me which one gets you more hyped and feels more epic.


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 18, 2010)

ehhh I don't mind Carol. she probably won't be appearing all that much in the movie anyway.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Chalice said:


> ehhh I don't mind Carol. she probably won't be appearing all that much in the movie anyway.



shes his love interest, we wont be that lucky


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Rod said:


> I mean, It's not about the genre itself WW, only about how this approaches to the heroes per se.
> 
> Perhaps I didn't express myself that good so lemme try giving the following example:
> 
> ...



I was kinda iffy in my post as well, so no biggie.

Anyways, you make a valid point, but there's a bit of a difference between Batman and GL. With batman, there are varying levels of "realism", even in the comics. In the movies, the best movies were realistic, and the worst movies were the most outlandish. Because of this, people assume that any unrealistic batman movie will be like B & R.

With GL though, it's never been "realistic". To do GL in a realistic way would take away from so many core aspects of the character and mythos. Take out all the sci fi stuff (aliens, Oa, the corps) and you just get a dude with a magic ring.

If the bias favoring "realistic" batman movies has crossed into a bias favoring realistic superhero movies in general, it's up to GL to change that bias.


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> (...)
> With GL though, it's never been "realistic". To do GL in a realistic way would take away from so many core aspects of the character and mythos. Take out all the sci fi stuff (aliens, Oa, the corps) and you just get a dude with a magic ring.
> 
> If the bias favoring "realistic" batman movies has crossed into a bias favoring realistic superhero movies in general, it's up to GL to change that bias.



Exactly, WW! It's pretty strange then we are discussing _"realism"_ in a GL movie, I mean, wtf? :rofl


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 18, 2010)

Trism said:


> So is sex appeal the only thing people are going for in this movie? Because the "gay" complaints are pretty immature. Would women have the right to complain if it showed more naked women?
> 
> Really, I think the lead is over-hyped in terms of looks anyway.
> 
> The movie itself, I have very little hope for, judging from the trailer. It just didn't strike my interest the way it should have.



the unneeded and unwanted sex appeal is what i'm complaining about.  it's so thrown in, why would any one watching a Green lantern movie be interested in how buff ryan reynolds is, especially since his GL suit is CGI?  it's unneccessary. 

If anything ryan reynolds is there to bring females to this movie, since they would never want to watch a green lantern movie and have to put some softcore female porn to entice female fans.



Tempproxy said:


> Again I will say it the trailer doesn?t feel epic enough, please folks watch this fan made trailer with the one WB made and honestly tell me which one gets you more hyped and feels more epic.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Admit it Castiel.  That CGI from the trailer has you worried about the film.  *As much as technology has advanced... it might still not be advanced enough for a Green Lantern adaptation.*


I'll agree on this.

I'm perfectly fine with how Abin, Sinestro, Kilowog and Tomar-Tu, but that's because of how much I love the comics and how much they look like the comics.  To anyone else they'd look a little goofy and would benefit from another 10 years advancement in technology.



Rukia said:


> I wouldn't put him in the movie.


He's the one who gives Hal the ring, always.  In an origin story he must be in, it's like saying Bruce Wayne's perents shouldn't be killed off or Superman shouldn't be found in a rocket in their origin stories.

Also this isn't Batman or Superman, where everyone on the planet knows his origin, no one outside of comics knows about GL, first movie *must* be an origin story.



> Or I would change him to appear more human.


They made him more pink and less red, which I admit has kind of the opposite effect.  But the whole point is that he's an alien, it's supposed to be this fantastic "Call to Adventure"



> Haven't we seen that a lot lately?  Audiences prefer realism.  They want the more normal Batman villains.


This _genuinely_ makes no sense to me.

Crime Drama and Science Fantasy are _inherently _different genres.



> Admittedly, I'm not a big Green Lantern fan.  I'm not familiar with the story.  I realize that the order and all of the villains are probably aliens.


Like WW said, Hal is the first human in the history of GLC

But again to repeat what I said, this is a _Science Fantasy_ film akin to Star Wars with its goofy looking aliens and fantastic almost magical rules.

Try to remember why before the Prequels shat the bed, people preferred Star Wars to Star Trek for decades.



Rukia said:


> The fan made trailer is much better.



I agree with this 89% (other 11% is that Kilowog is my favorite character ever [points to sig, hell everyone still calls me Kilowog] and he isn't in the fan trailer but he is in the real trailer )



Chalice said:


> yeah, I guess so.


Or to be more specific

Him punching the guy with the construct is probably like Peter throwing the lunch tray at Flash with his web.


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2010)

Before




After



*Spoiler*: _movie Hector Hammondr _ 








Opinions?


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

I've always thought that character looked dumb in the comics. I kinda hoped they just went straight to Sinestro.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I've always thought that character looked dumb in the comics. I kinda hoped they just went straight to Sinestro.



The thing is though Sinestro wasn't a villian at first, in fact he was kind of Hal's mentor sort of. He only became a villian later on, after Hal came to his planet, and found out the people there worshipped him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 18, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> The thing is though Sinestro wasn't a villian at first, in fact he was kind of Hal's mentor sort of. He only became a villian later on, after Hal came to his planet, and found out the people there worshipped him.



so? "First Flight" Handled sinestro's fall in a quick and believable manner


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Because Sinestro was the movie's villain.

Sinestro is the villain of Part 2, don't know what happens in the end of this one, but interviews say that the end sets up his fall.

Guess they want to play up the "fallen mentor" aspect, since in FIrst Flight he was a jackass mentor


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

The audience don't prefer batman non supervillians, Nolan just did the joker really really well. Batman begins registered a meh the first go around. The trailer gets a meh not expecting much from the movie honestly. Technology is good enough for a green latern movie, directors aren't good enough to make one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> the unneeded and unwanted sex appeal is what i'm complaining about.  it's so thrown in, why would any one watching a Green lantern movie be interested in how buff ryan reynolds is, especially since his GL suit is CGI?  it's unneccessary.
> 
> If anything ryan reynolds is there to bring females to this movie, since they would never want to watch a green lantern movie and have to put some softcore female porn to entice female fans.



Well, in the scene where he's half naked, it makes sense because he had just woken up and presumably just hooked up with some chick. Hal's a ladykiller and I guess they want to show that in the movie.

Would you preferred him in footie pajamas?

And is it so bad to give girls some Ryan Reynolds fanservice? It doesn't harm the integrity of the story any more than Scarlett Jo's did in Iron Man 2. Did that bother you?



Zen-aku said:


> so? "First Flight" Handled sinestro's fall in a quick and believable manner



True, but they didn't really go into the relationship between Sinestro and Hal due to time constraints. 

By waiting until the second film, they have time to elaborate on the relationship so it means a bit more when he finally does turn. Also, they can plant seeds of his betrayal in the first film so that it doesn't come off as random in the second.

EDIT: Castiel pretty much covered it.



Wuzzman said:


> Technology is good enough for a green latern movie, directors aren't good enough to make one.



I think its a bit early to make that claim. Sure, this is Campbell's first Sci Fi/Superhero flick, but he's proven himself to be a solid action director (casino royale, goldeneye, etc.)


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 18, 2010)

when you put it that way it looks..fake


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think its a bit early to make that claim. Sure, this is Campbell's first Sci Fi/Superhero flick, but he's proven himself to be a solid action director (casino royale, goldeneye, etc.)



Meh, there is a reason why some directors specialize in certain types of film. Consider how many superhero flicks sucked before spiderman 1, how cringe worthy watchmen was at times, and how lack luster the superhero flick post darkknight are....yeah this big meh. Takes a special eye to take a story about a guy in tights and a power ring seriously.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Meh, there is a reason why some directors specialize in certain types of film. Consider how many superhero flicks sucked before spiderman 1, how cringe worthy watchmen was at times, and how lack luster the superhero flick post darkknight are....yeah this big meh. Takes a special eye to take a story about a guy in tights and a power ring seriously.



How is he not taking this seriously? I just don't see how you can write off the director based on about 2 minutes of footage.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> How is he not taking this seriously? I just don't see how you can write off the director based on about 2 minutes of footage.



I didn't say Campbell isn't taking the movie seriously, i can't tell that from the trailer. Well the trailer is bad but that doesn't indicate how good the movie will be. I'm saying that few directors can currently do a Green Arrow movie properly because its very much a comic superpowered fantasy trip that makes normal people jizz there pants.


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> I didn't say Campbell isn't taking the movie seriously, i can't tell that from the trailer. Well the trailer is bad but that doesn't indicate how good the movie will be. I'm saying that few directors can currently do a *Green Arrow* movie properly because its very much a comic superpowered fantasy trip that makes normal people jizz there pants.



DUDE HOW LOST ARE YOU YOU'RE NOT EVEN TALKING ABOUT THE RIGHT SUPERHERO.





I'm just playing dude.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

I've only seen the Evil Dead movies from Raimi, but had he really done anything between them that would make you shout "THIS is the man I want making a Spider-Man movie"?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Castiel said:


> I've only seen the Evil Dead movies from Raimi, but had he really done anything between them that would make you shout "THIS is the man I want making a Spider-Man movie"?



And we can't forget Jon Favreau. Nobody would have guessed the guy who's directing highlights were "Elf" and "Zathura" would put out arguably the second best superhero movie out there.


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

and we can't forget Tim Burton for Batman.



Oh Wait....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

What, Beetlejuice didn't sell you on Burton's mad batman skills?


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

That's what I tried to say in sarcastic way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

I know, that's why I answered in a sarcastic way :ho


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh you.


----------



## Legend (Nov 18, 2010)

Who directed Batman & Robin?


----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

^ Whip Whirlwind.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Joel Schumacher (Batman Forever/ Batman & Robin)


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

^O.o

That's actually one of the selected few things I'd say looks more exaggerated than in the comic book itself.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

I think they're trying to emphasize that its not a magic ring, but a highly advanced piece of technology.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 18, 2010)

Which it is not...


----------



## Castiel (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes it is.

This isn't hard scifi


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 18, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> Which it is not...



Have you read any Green Lantern post Alan Scott?


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

How cool would it be if during this time as they are about to do this test with the jets, a cameo with a military man called John motherfucking Stewart.

 Movie would suffer critical increase in aspects of badassery.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

Rod said:


> How cool would it be if during this time as they are about to do this test with the jets, *a cameo with a military man called John motherfucking Stewart.*
> 
> Movie would suffer critical increase in aspects of badassery.



This was confirmed by the actor playing him a while ago




His own words are that he will have "a small role as an ex-marine in the new Green Lantern movie"


----------



## The Potential (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> This was confirmed by the actor playing him a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Now I must see it!!


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> This was confirmed by the actor playing him a while ago
> 
> 
> His own words are that he will have "a small role as an ex-marine in the new Green Lantern movie"





I calculate movie just increased the win by 162%.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Ha I forgot about that!

I wonder how they'll fit him in.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

I wonder if they're keeping the Alan Scott cameo from the script


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Should be good, I feel sometimes Alan Scott much as Jay Garrick aren't that much respected for the legacies these characters started afterall, even if they aren't the most famous these days.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)

Castiel said:


> This was confirmed by the actor playing him a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While this  is indeed Squee worthy

this adds to my feelings that they are gonna by trying there hardest to copy Irons mans formula


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Nov 19, 2010)

Looks stupid I will not Watch it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2010)

damn that look awesome ,it look like it would have real powers.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm curious how many nods to the comic books history there will be.

Like the Star Sapphire symbol on Carols helmet.

Or cameos of other earth based Lanterns.


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm a bit iffy at the green lantern "suit" ... but excited. Really want to watch this when it comes out. Ryan Reynolds is delicious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm a bit iffy at the green lantern "suit" ... but excited. Really want to watch this when it comes out. Ryan Reynolds is delicious.



yeah, i hope we can see ryan reynolds ass, just like we saw jackman's ass in wolverine.  it's so apt for a comic book movie targeting adolescent boys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 19, 2010)

FapperWocky said:


> yeah, i hope we can see ryan reynolds ass, just like we saw jackman's ass in wolverine.  it's so apt for a comic book movie targeting adolescent boys.



lol u mad bro? 

you're acting like he'll be doing the whole movie naked . 

I think you're the one acting gay right now, freaking out because of 20 (maybe not even that) second ass scenes


----------



## Taleran (Nov 19, 2010)

You know what I am most surprised about. There isn't a Green Lantern comic right now accessible to new readers.

When Marvel releases a movie they Flood the comics market as well with new books about said characters. DC has yet to do anything of the sort.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 19, 2010)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol u mad bro?
> 
> you're acting like he'll be doing the whole movie naked .
> 
> I think you're the one acting gay right now, freaking out because of 20 (maybe not even that) second ass scenes



yeah, i'm mad that we have another comic book movie made for women.  well , not big time mad, it's not like i cared about green lantern anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You know what I am most surprised about. There isn't a Green Lantern comic right now accessible to new readers.
> 
> When Marvel releases a movie they Flood the comics market as well with new books about said characters. DC has yet to do anything of the sort.



Has there been any market research that positively relates box office sales/movie hype with comic sales? Personally, I don't think it's worth it.

Marvel can make these tie in books, or books that are accessible to new readers, but what are the chances of movie fans even being aware of their existence? Sure, people who scour the internet for updates on the film might see it, but other than that, DC and Marvel do very very little outside marketing.

The average movie goer isn't really going to care about comics. The only people who will are the diehard fans of the films. Which is why I thought it was really smart for DC to use special edition DVD/Blu Rays to bring in readers by bundling comic books with them.

I think they should do the same thing with GL and throw in Secret Origins.


----------



## Rod (Nov 19, 2010)

Tho also by DC, Dark Knight's viral campaign was worthy an award for excellence. There were all kinds of stuff (like real Harvey Dent campaign, interview ala David Letterman in fictional Gotham News Channel, fictional newspaper, etc...) if not mt even comics based solely in the movie like Joker stories, also sort of a tie-in with Gotham Knight, pretty cool work by the team involved, thought about every detail, overall.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Castiel (Nov 19, 2010)

All valid points (except #5, which is just fucking silly)

Whole "responsibility" arc is pretty eggregious just from the trailer, hoping it was a single line they hyped up for the trailer.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

A lot of the points they make are really stretching it.

"It should be pointed out that the Jordan character from the comics isn't some kind of playboy -- he's a space cop. The creators of this movie had to consciously decide that they wanted to intentionally make their character more like Tony Stark"

And this makes me think they got all their GL info off of a wikipedia search, because Hal Jordan is indeed "some kind of playboy".


----------



## illmatic (Nov 20, 2010)

The design of the title cards one made some sense.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

One word to describe the movie for me:

CORNY

I felt the same time of atmosphere from the movie trailer I did from the Power Rangers movie.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I don't buy into that.
> 
> Yes, people want realism, but that's only because the best superhero movies to date are realistic. There is no example of a superhero sci fi movie. I know this is an overstatement, but your post reminded me of the famous Henry Ford quote "If I had asked my customers what they wanted they would have said a faster horse". So, as long as it's good, the level of realism won't matter.
> 
> Also, I don't think that the sci fi genre is all that unpopular, considering how successful Star Trek and District 9 were.



Those movies were popular only because of the special effects. I would bet 75% of movie goers who watch superhero movies such as The Green Lantern have no knowledge of the character and have never picked up a comic book in their life, they just thinks the movie looks cool. Sci-Fi isnt popular.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> they just thinks the movie looks cool. Sci-Fi isnt popular.



Exactly.

Though Syfy is 

Only because it doesn't have JUST Sci-fi programs.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> And this makes me think they got all their GL info off of a wikipedia search, because Hal Jordan is indeed "some kind of playboy".



What makes me think they got ther info off Wiki was the 2nd point about Hector Hammond where they said they did.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 20, 2010)

im really iffy on it....

on one hand, i have deadpool with a fucking lantern corps ring (epic hilarity ensues)

on the other, ive got $10 i wasted on a piece of shit.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm more than likely not going to see this in theaters, because there is a good amount of skepticism floating around in my head regarding this. Someone brought up the fan-made trailer, which I too liked more than the real one.

This just kind of gives me a feeling that it will be cheesy rather than dramatic and epic the way a GL movie should be.


----------



## Taleran (Nov 21, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Those movies were popular only because of the special effects. I would bet 75% of movie goers who watch superhero movies such as The Green Lantern have no knowledge of the character and have never picked up a comic book in their life, they just thinks the movie looks cool. *Sci-Fi isnt popular.*



The fact that you say this while your Avatar sig set is from a Science Fiction comic is pretty hilarious / ironic, a Space Alien dictator no less.

Sure people may go watch Science Fiction movies for the visuals and effects but saying that is assuming the fact that people are going to see the movies and shows.

And you say that just a year since people went in droves to the Theaters to see District Nine and Avatar.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Nov 21, 2010)

Bender said:


> One word to describe the movie for me:
> 
> CORNY
> 
> I felt the same time of atmosphere from the movie trailer I did from the Power Rangers movie.



But that movie was all kinds of awesome


----------



## illmatic (Nov 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Green Lantern gets his own ride_ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS5jyNsKIWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> What makes me think they got ther info off Wiki was the 2nd point about Hector Hammond where they said they did.





Well, I didn't really read the article, just skimmed it.

I think there are definitely parallels between this and Iron Man, and its obvious they are going for the same kind of that Iron Man did, but I don't think thats such a bad thing when it fits the character, which in this case it does.


----------



## Z (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh you, cracked. 

Hmm trailer seems alright. The suit looks like a symbiote. Don't really have a concrete opinion yet.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 21, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Have you read any Green Lantern post Alan Scott?



The only thing that is sci-fi about it is it being a mini smartphone. what the ring actually does is about as scientific as the Kamehameha.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> The only thing that is sci-fi about it is it being a mini smartphone.



The point is that it's technology, not magic. So it makes sense that they'd want to depict it as something created by science.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Nov 22, 2010)

I just hope they refine some of the cgi before the release date. Hopefully the feedback they're receiving from the trailer will encourage them them to sharpen some of the poorly done fly sequences. 
None the less I like what I'm seeing. 
Hal Jordan played by Ryan Reynolds fits perfectly, a hint of a comic relief attributing his character won't do any harm, and the adaption itself is a big risk otherwise. 
Since it's a really difficult superhero comic to capture in the hyper realistic world.

btw wolfmother - cosmic egg fits well with the opening of the trailer :33


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 22, 2010)

Why did they have to make it so cheesy!

There is still hope because we didn't really get to see any Sinestro action. He can redeem this film!


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Nov 23, 2010)

Ryan Reynolds looks uncomprehensively yummy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd eat dead babies off his abs.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

I have more hopes for thor now  *sigh*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2010)

thor doesn't even look that good to be honest (not saying this one will be any better).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe he'll be better in that Deadpool movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 15, 2010)

he was a good deadpool in the wolverine movie.. until they sealed his mouth shut :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2010)

Katana arms.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he'll be better in that Deadpool movie.



is that even green-lit?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 17, 2010)

It'll be strange to see THAT Deadpool. . .


----------



## illmatic (Dec 31, 2010)

First Look at Mattel's New Hal Jordan Figure!


----------



## The Potential (Dec 31, 2010)

illmatic said:


> First Look at Mattel's New Hal Jordan Figure!



I'll buy it.

Depending on how much it cost.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2011)

Trailer was so-so, they should've kept a consistent mood throughout the trailer. It started out humorous, then went into this serious action sort of tone, and then went back to humorous. I don't think it was executed well.

That said, I'll still see the movie. But I don't expect anything Nolan-worthy out of this flick.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 1, 2011)

The ring is neat. But I won't see it unless I'm promised extensive reynolds hunkiness.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 7, 2011)

cover of an upcoming children book


----------



## illmatic (Jan 20, 2011)

NO Superbowl Movie Trailer for Green Lantern!?


----------



## illmatic (Jan 25, 2011)

*James Newton Howard Confirmed For 'Green Lantern' Score???*


*
New 'GREEN LANTERN' movie Concept Art features Guardians*


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 29, 2011)

Has this thread really been empty for months? Wow.

Anyways, explanation for why the new trailer is so late, and for why the first trailer was meh. Expect new trailer in May.



Interesting to note:
_"Part of the reason the response to the first trailer was lukewarm was that the big-scale sequences weren't ready to show, and we suffered for it," she said. "We can't afford to do that again."_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2011)

Uh-huh. I think we know what to expect from this movie already. :taichou


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

Better CGI from that shitty first trailer, yes please


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2011)

MAY 

May 6 - Jun 17 gives them just over one month for promotion. 

This being unprepared when knowing this was going to be a  CGI intense movie makes me very  with DC/WB


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

Very risky business indeed.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 29, 2011)

> ""We won't be in this position again."


True. You killed the chances of GL 2 happening. 

I haven't seen much from another one which opens in JUNE called X-Men First Class either besides the first trailer but X-Men is already a known brand in teh movie audiences mind.

I am not positive relying on the 80,000 -100,000 GL fanbase would be enough for WB to make a profit. 

/fanboy rage

*FULL LA TIMES ARTICLE*


> Less than three months before it hits theaters, "Green Lantern" is missing something critical: a marketing campaign.
> 
> "Green Lantern" is easily Warner Bros.' riskiest bet of the year: its first attempt to mine the DC Comics' library -- beyond the well-known Batman and Superman characters -- for a big-budget summer tentpole. The picture cost more than $200 million to produce before the benefit of tax credits in Louisiana where it was shot, according to people familiar with the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Potential (Mar 29, 2011)

Vault said:


> Very risky business indeed.



Quite


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2011)

This might just bomb. All because of shitty CGI and incorporating 3D


----------



## Parallax (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder who lost their job over this fiasco.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

illmatic said:


> MAY
> 
> May 6 - Jun 17 gives them just over one month for promotion.
> 
> This being unprepared when knowing this was going to be a  CGI intense movie makes me very  with DC/WB



This late in the game, I think they're wise to wait for Thor. They're only losing a month and some change, and this way they get to release the trailer with another big superhero film (Most moviegoers like superhero movies, not DC or Marvel superhero movies) and make the most of the "premiere" of the new trailer. Target markets and all that.

I'd say before the trailer hits they should do some magazine stuff, show off a few epic screens just so people are reminded that this movie exists. Then, after the trailer, step up it up with TV (ads and latenight) and print stuff to keep it all fresh until the movie hits.

Of course, this new trailer has to be the bees knees.

I'll be very interested in what kind of promotion they do. If the trailer is meh, and they don't blast with promotion, which is really the only sensible thing to do when there's such a short time frame, it more than likely means that WB is cutting their losses.

/Marketing major, graduating in 2 months, wasting time on NF when I have papers to write


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

You do marketing? Same


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 30, 2011)

Vault said:


> This might just bomb. All because of shitty CGI and incorporating 3D



They should have made a Flash or Wonder Woman film first instead. Neither of those two films would have required as much CGI that GL has nor had a overbloated budget. Anyways hope this doesn't bomb, I really want to see that Flash and Wonder Woman films made.


----------



## FeiHong (Mar 30, 2011)

Whose bright idea was it to give make Green Lantern a live action movie...


----------



## Bart (Mar 30, 2011)

No one's posted the plot overview?! 

*Green Lantern Plot? (POSSIBLE SPOILERS?)*


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 30, 2011)

That... actually sounds kind of cool. I'm very, very glad to know that the primary villain isn't really who I thought it was.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2011)

This cant be real


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah I don't see how that can be real at all.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 30, 2011)

Bart said:


> No one's posted the plot overview?!
> 
> *Green Lantern Plot? (POSSIBLE SPOILERS?)*



I don't see this being real.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

That sounds way too cluttered to be real. It's like some fan was like "Okay, so there's concept art of Parallax, so he must be a huge part in the movie! How can I make that work?"

I'm totally fine with replacing "Abin Sur dies trying to warn the galaxy about Blackest Night" to "Abin Sur dies trying to warn the galaxy about Parallax" though. John's GL peaked when it was just Will and Fear anyway.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

There is a report that some have seen around 10min of footage from GL movie; screened @ CinemaCon




-------------------------------------------------------

​--------------------------------------------------------------
New artwork


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 1, 2011)

The next Howard the Duck? Fuck yeah!


----------



## Bart (Apr 1, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> That... actually sounds kind of cool. I'm very, very glad to know that the primary villain isn't really who I thought it was.





Vault said:


> This cant be real





Parallax said:


> Yeah I don't see how that can be real at all.





illmatic said:


> I don't see this being real.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> That sounds way too cluttered to be real. It's like some fan was like "Okay, so there's concept art of Parallax, so he must be a huge part in the movie! How can I make that work?"
> 
> I'm totally fine with replacing "Abin Sur dies trying to warn the galaxy about Blackest Night" to "Abin Sur dies trying to warn the galaxy about Parallax" though. John's GL peaked when it was just Will and Fear anyway.



Seriously, I think it may be real :3

The reason why I posted it like that _(a link within a link)_ is because I don't want to post it directly for obvious reasons.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 1, 2011)

Bart said:


> Seriously, I think it may be real :3
> 
> The reason why I posted it like that _(a link within a link)_ is because I don't want to post it directly for obvious reasons.



WE MUST LINK DEEPER.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

Uploaded with 

A Green Lantern poster from Wondercon on display


----------



## illmatic (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ryan Reynolds promises it?s ?a space epic,? not a comedy*



> Ryan Reynolds heard the fan angst when the first ?Green Lantern? trailer hit in November, but he promises that Warner Bros. is delivering a deep-space epic with the film, not the comedy-adventure that the trailer hinted might be coming when the movie arrives in June.
> 
> ?They were worried about it,? the actor said backstage Thursday at CinemaCon, where new footage of the summer release was unveiled. ?I think people should have their opinions. Fanboys are known to have a very loud voice. They?re known to beat their chest hard when they like or dislike something, and that?s all part of the game. I know, because I was an integral part of the shooting process, that the movie is not a comedy at all. There?s definitely a few funny moments in it. The levity is really kind of more in a Han Solo kind of vein than anything broader.
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

Geoff John's confirms Parallax will be in the film


----------



## Colderz (Apr 2, 2011)

^ Parallax is in the film?

Damn, they really are pulling out all the stops.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

Movie is gong to look like James Cameron's Avatar by time its released


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Movie is gong to look like James Cameron's Avatar by time its released



Now THAT restored my faith in this movie!

And it also made this movie the nr. 1 must see of this year!


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

OA was 

CGI for Reynolds, still = crap. He should be looking like the WonderCon display poster by now.

The mask especially needs some umpth since it still looks plastic Halloween mask-like.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2011)

illmatic said:


> OA was
> 
> CGI for Reynolds, still = crap. He should be looking like the WonderCon display poster by now.
> 
> The mask needs some umpth since it still looks plastic Halloween mask-like.



It's not finished yet,I mean the CGI for his suit and a lot of shots.

You can see how plain the suit looked compared with the poster.

But when they are going to finish with the SFX..

Oh lordy..we will have our first Cosmic superhero movie..


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2011)

Im speechless wow, that blew me away.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2011)

A somewhat shitty YouTube link for those that have trouble with Apple's shittastic player:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JydAY58Cvoo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


And once more..hellz yeahhh!

I just pray that in the end the action won't be earthbound and actually..COSMIC..with the final battle against Parallax being in space above Earth!


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

When Hal first arrives on Oa I see on his chest the lantern symbol, but it should not be there until he goes thru training first.

/nitpick


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow that was much better than the last trailer.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 2, 2011)

mind = blown 

If only this trailer was the first one that was released.. the buzz around this movie would've been deafening.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 2, 2011)

Without the text and at a proper res I'd use it as a wallpaper.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2011)

While the CGI on Reynolds still needs work, the subtle special effect on his eyes for the oath part was nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

The CGI looks decent, how big is the budget here?

I still cringe at the sight of Blake Lively, why was she casted?


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 2, 2011)

meh

They should've made a big-budget animated film.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

The budget is 150-200 million


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2011)

Its still amazing how fantastic Sinestro looks.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

They all looked like toy soldiers when watched in 1080p


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The CGI looks decent, how big is the budget here?
> 
> I still cringe at the sight of Blake Lively, why was she casted?



I'm still trying to wrap my around her casting, seeing her as a jet pilot in the trailer was cringe-worthy enough. Maybe if she seemed more rough around the edges, or got in shape for the role then she wouldn't seem out of place.

But yeah, she seems like an attractive girl who got hired for a more interesting role.

*Sees sig* Can't wait for the Doctor's return.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm not entirely sold on Tomar Re's design

but fucking Geoffry Rush VAing him 



illmatic said:


> A Green Lantern poster from Wondercon on display



Oh yeah I saw that when I was getting stuff signed.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> A somewhat shitty YouTube link for those that have trouble with Apple's shittastic player:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JydAY58Cvoo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> ...





*Now I'm excited!!!*


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 3, 2011)

After saying some recent footage, I have hope for this.


----------



## Bart (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm watching the clip now 

But seriously, that plot that I reposted seems rather legitimate to be honest :WOW


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 3, 2011)

I fuckin love how as he says "In brightest day, in blackest night" his eyes turn from brown to bright green.


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> I'm watching the clip now
> 
> But seriously, that plot that I reposted seems rather legitimate to be honest :WOW



I know  I KNOW!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 3, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I fuckin love how as he says "In brightest day, in blackest night" his eyes turn from brown to bright green.



Yeah I liked that too. I also liked that he gave a good bit more emotion when he recited it again at the end of the trailer.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2011)

Bart said:


> I'm watching the clip now
> 
> But seriously, that plot that I reposted seems rather legitimate to be honest :WOW





I liked the first script draft better instead of this revised draft outline.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU25I9TAj54&feature[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRUumjfZu3I[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of the Transformers 3 Superbowl teaser.  Its all booom zoom kapow.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 3, 2011)

not sure if this was posted here before, but this shits gonna be epic




i think i found a new set picture


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2011)

Parallax?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 3, 2011)

I think so.

And while I'm a big fan of the whole parasite look, I must admit that thing is the stuff of fucking nightmares


----------



## illmatic (Apr 3, 2011)

Talon. said:


> not sure if this was posted here before, but this shits gonna be epic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WB did you not get the memo? John is usually the one to make the machine gun constructs. heh


----------



## Castiel (Apr 3, 2011)

Also the thing has yellow flashes

so Parallax taking the place of Legion from the original script?


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2011)

ok yes this new trailer made me cry


----------



## Bart (Apr 4, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> Also the thing has yellow flashes
> 
> so Parallax taking the place of Legion from the original script?



Yeah seems to be tbh :3

Seems like the Parallax managed to get through Abin through the whole concept of _"yellow"_, and I'm still wondering whether the whole prophecy will be included, given that Abin uses his ship instead of his ring.



Legend said:


> ok yes this new trailer made me cry



Ah lol 

The scene with Abin and Parallax ... 

Just wow ...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like an escape pod in the footage


----------



## Bart (Apr 4, 2011)

That's Abin's ship ^


----------



## Castiel (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm saying that in the trailer it looks like an escape pod   He jumped into a conveniently placed hole that led right to where a small person sized ship was waiting that looked like it was built there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

Does look more like an escape pod.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 4, 2011)

see 

Now i am excited


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 5, 2011)

Supremely  better than the first trailer. A lot of people still voicing complaints about the cgi - saying it looks too cartoon-like. Deno what they're speaking of, I really like what they're doing with it thus far, and I get a feeling they're still not done with the cgi and additional effects that will go along with the movie, however i hope it's not one of those cgis that exist only to amp the movie, bet the story will do some good.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder if the GL trailer attached to Thor will be different than the one that premiered at Wondercon.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 5, 2011)

That Wondercon thing was good but it was a bit revealing; I think I've figured out most of the story now.

Honestly, I'm already starting to wonder who the villain(s) will be in the sequel(s). Kind of want to see the Cyborg Superman, and somehow set up the Sinestro Corps.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 5, 2011)

Sequel villain is easy. Star Sapphire.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2011)

More like Sinestro


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> More like Sinestro



This.

However, do you think it should go:

Movie 2: Sinestro
Movie 3: Sinestro corps

?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sequel villain is easy. Star Sapphire.



Naw. We're going to see Sinestro go "evil" in the next one, becoming a dictator to save his planet from war. That'll set up the third movie, where we'll get the Sinestro Corps.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Apr 5, 2011)

Sinestro definitely. He's notorious throughout the series for his villainy - if they fail to establish that their own doing harm on themselves and the fans who will oppose such a deviancy from the comics.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 5, 2011)

I lold


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Sequel villain is easy. Star Sapphire.



Nah Carol wouldn't be good enough for a main villian role in my opinion. next movie we'll get Sinestro is my guess


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually, thinking about it... we might get both. Sinestro looks to be set up at the big hero here, and his storyline from the books won't work if he's not Hal's friend at first. Having Lively turn into Star Sapphire would definitely be a great Act 2, as you are putting Hal at his lowest point: He'd be using both his love interest and his best friend at the same time. That'd make the stakes that much higher for a third movie.

I just hope they go a bit more... _conservative_ with the outfit. o.0


----------



## Z (Apr 5, 2011)

Parallax looks sick


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2011)

I just Want Guy, John and Or Kyle to Get their Rings in the Sequels


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

Working John,Guy,Kyle into the future movies will take some serious plot-no-jutsu.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2011)

John is in the movie as a cameo, this was semi confirmed like a year ago.

Unless there's a different ex-marine in the Green Lantern mythos, because that's what the (african american) actor cast said his role was.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Working John,Guy,Kyle into the future movies will take some serious plot-no-jutsu.



Not really All John needs is a cameo appearence in this movie, to set himself up in future movies. Kyle's the one that's going to be difficult


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Working John,Guy,Kyle into the future movies will take some serious plot-no-jutsu.


 Its not imposible imo




Kilogram said:


> John is in the movie as a cameo, this was semi confirmed like a year ago.
> 
> Unless there's a different ex-marine in the Green Lantern mythos, because that's what the (african american) actor cast said his role was.



That's John all right


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

Where's Guy's cameo apperance actor?

If I recall correctly teh order is still as follows 

Hal ->Guy ->John ->Kyle


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2011)

i thought it was John then Guy


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 6, 2011)

John is pretty easy; maybe a lantern falls during the Coast City battle, and under emergency circumstances, it goes to the most powerful will nearby. Then we see John helping people out in the face of a living avalanche of terror... only to get a ring. He begins blasting away with everything he can think of, and at the end of the battle he's just sort of standing there (or maybe he's on his ass, tired as fuck), and the other lanterns come over. They look at him, he looks at them (obviously a bit wide-eyed), and they go "Welcome to the Corps". Instantly set up for the next movie as a secondary character.

Cue next movie, where Sinestro and Hal are promoted to Honor Guard lanterns. This leaves a spot for everyone's favorite all-star, who comes on. Stewart expects to give him the ropes, and Guy is all "Fuck that, I'm Guy Gardner." Added humor at Guy being the first human chosen by the Guardians rather than having it passed on to them by a dying predecessor in an emergency.

Third movie, you can have Kyle. Maybe Hal dies in the end, and at the very end they have this young guy in a small apartment, drawing whatever he can, obviously struggling to get by. Suddenly, there's a green glow... and the ring is there in front of him. He looks at it, and John and Guy float down by his window/balcony and tell him to saddle up, as the rookie has a lot to learn.

Edit: I have mixed myself up on my timeline. Damn it all.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy appeared 2-3 years before John did in the comics.

Guy - Green Lantern #59 (March 1968)

John - Green Lantern (vol. 2) #87 (December 1971/January 1972)

Kyle - Green Lantern (vol. 3) #48 (January 1994)
----------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: I see Guy was hit by a bus.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2011)

> i thought it was John then Guy


No, John got brought in when Guy was injured.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Apr 6, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Guy appeared 4-5 years before John did in the comics.
> 
> Guy - Green Lantern #59 (March 1968)
> 
> ...



Yeah. Guy may have come first... but Guy has spent a lot of time out of action, unlike Stewart. While he may have come first, I am loathe to admit that John is probably the #2 Lantern of the comics as he was much more active than Guy was for a long time.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy and Alan Scott were in the original script, dunno about the final draft


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

John should be in the Justice League movie. Recreate the Justice league from Cartoon Network for the big screen.

Nostalgia = Big $$$



Kilogram said:


> Guy and *Alan Scott* were in the original script, dunno about the final draft



The opening scene from the first draft would of worked great in a 30s -1min teaser trailer .

The "One of us has become one of them" speech.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 6, 2011)

> Hal faced with a choice between love and the power ring, He chose to resign from the Green Lantern Corps. Hal leaves the responsibility of Sector 2814 to John Stewart. John Stewart was an veteran U.S. Marine and architect who was selected by the Guardians of the Universe as Hal Jordan's backup. John was thrown out of the United States Marine Corps because of his bad attitude with respecting higher officers in rank, so him in the Green Lantern Corps would cause great trouble. Jordan objected at first after seeing that Stewart had a belligerent attitude to authority figures, the Guardians stood by their selection.



If its Hal then John for the movie universe, this setup could work in movie form I suppose.



> In the 2011 live action Green Lantern film, John Stewart, played by Nick Jones, might have a cameo in a bar fight with Hal Jordan, played by Ryan Reynolds, about Marine versus Air Force


There is this.



> Hal had been involved in an automobile accident while driving under the influence of alcohol. His new life with the Corps made him realize the responsibilities of his actions. He plead guilty to the charges and was sentenced to ninety days in a state correctional facility. While in the prison, Jordan was wrongly suspected of the murder of his cell mate. Jordan's caseworker was Guy Gardner. Guy Gardner had graduated from college with Bachelor's degrees in education and psychology. Guy during college also took his aggression out while playing undergraduate football at the University of Michigan until a career-ending injury. Gardner decided not to continue as a prison social worker, he believed the job brought out his aggressive nature. Guy Gardner later became a physical education teacher. The job brought out the best in him, as he was teaching sports to special education kids. While Jordan was on Oa for further training, he learned Guy had also been chosen to be Green Lantern. The Guardians of the Universe exiled Hal. Hal having been accused of paying too much attention to Earth when he had an entire "sector" of the cosmos to patrol.


The possible setup for Hal then Guy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> John is pretty easy; maybe a lantern falls during the Coast City battle, and under emergency circumstances, it goes to the most powerful will nearby. Then we see John helping people out in the face of a living avalanche of terror... only to get a ring. He begins blasting away with everything he can think of, and at the end of the battle he's just sort of standing there (or maybe he's on his ass, tired as fuck), and the other lanterns come over. They look at him, he looks at them (obviously a bit wide-eyed), and they go "Welcome to the Corps". Instantly set up for the next movie as a secondary character.
> 
> Cue next movie, where Sinestro and Hal are promoted to Honor Guard lanterns. This leaves a spot for everyone's favorite all-star, who comes on. Stewart expects to give him the ropes, and Guy is all "Fuck that, I'm Guy Gardner." Added humor at Guy being the first human chosen by the Guardians rather than having it passed on to them by a dying predecessor in an emergency.
> 
> Third movie, you can have Kyle. Maybe Hal dies in the end, and at the very end they have this young guy in a small apartment, drawing whatever he can, obviously struggling to get by. Suddenly, there's a green glow... and the ring is there in front of him. He looks at it, and John and Guy float down by his window/balcony and tell him to saddle up, as the rookie has a lot to learn.


I like this 



Kilogram said:


> No, John got brought in when Guy was injured.


Ahh ok thanks



Guy Gardner said:


> Yeah. Guy may have come first... but Guy has spent a lot of time out of action, unlike Stewart. While he may have come first, I am loathe to admit that John is probably the #2 Lantern of the comics as he was much more active than Guy was for a long time.


 Don't worry Johns is fixing that for you 



illmatic said:


> John should be in the Justice League movie. Recreate the Justice league from Cartoon Network for the big screen.
> 
> Nostalgia = Big $$$


----------



## Castiel (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone know if any of the Alan Scott stuff was kept, I'd be happy with just a throwaway reference


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Naw. We're going to see Sinestro go "evil" in the next one, becoming a dictator to save his planet from war. That'll set up the third movie, where we'll get the Sinestro Corps.





Guy Gardner said:


> Actually, thinking about it... we might get both. Sinestro looks to be set up at the big hero here, and his storyline from the books won't work if he's not Hal's friend at first.



.....

You Guys can't possibly be serious.

Sinestro isn't the "big hero" in this film; he's the bastard behind everything that happens in it! Why the hell do you think the Green Lantern Power Battery died? Who the hell do you think let Parallax escape from it? What rotten piece of trash unleashed it on _his own brother in law?_

_Sinestro_ is the _bad guy._ Even Hal can see it, which is why he's not as caught up in his big speech as all the others. He already has an inkling that he's dealing with a more sophisticated alien Hitler, a charismatic orator manipulating the Green Lantern Corps with appeals to their duty, and their pride, and their fear.

Sinestro is the Palpatine of this space opera. He may or may not get caught at the end of this movie, either by the audience or by the Corps, but make no mistake he has already turned to the Dark Side. If he's exposed by Jordan then that will set up the grudge between the two of them without reference to Sinestro filing out an Evil Mentor role. If he _isn't-_ and I don't think he will be- then the sequel might involve taking the man who defeated Parallax under his wing, to keep a closer eye on him and see if he can be integrated into his plans. 

Thats probably how he will be exposed, when Hal finds out what he's been up to, Korugar or no Korugar. But his grander plans are already well in motion, and I wouldn't be surprised if Sinestro defeats Hal rather than the other way around the first time they fight, in order to carry out the rest of is plot. He probably unleashed Parallax in order to have a new source for his Yellow power rings, which is why I think his own Corps will make an appearance. The only question is who will fill out the villainous seats. 

If Jordan goes missing or is disgraced thanks to Sinestro's machinations, or if he's critically injured and has to pass it on, that might explain how Stewart gets his ring as well. Hopefully, as this stuff happens the other Corps will begin to play their part as well.

But the main point is this- Sinestro is no hero.


----------



## Bart (Apr 6, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> I'm saying that in the trailer it looks like an escape pod   He jumped into a conveniently placed hole that led right to where a small person sized ship was waiting that looked like it was built there



Ah I see 

Well there was an addition to it; meaning the ship had a second addition?



Kilogram said:


> John is in the movie as a cameo, this was semi confirmed like a year ago.
> 
> Unless there's a different ex-marine in the Green Lantern mythos, because that's what the (african american) actor cast said his role was.



Hopefully not by whoever is playing him 

There's only one candidate for John, and that is _Chiwetel Ejiofor_, hands down.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alien- Comic book movie - Looks awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 6, 2011)

Eh..give me Kyle Rayner after Hal Jordan falls..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Kilogram said:


>



Lucky son of a gun.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 6, 2011)

That cameo is strictly for fanboys and girls like our selves. Any regular person is just gonn'a think he is some black guy.

Not that I mind at all. I love fan service.


----------



## Vault (Apr 7, 2011)

That actor who plays Stewart is a ManU fan  I already hate him


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 7, 2011)

Vault said:


> That actor who plays Stewart is a ManU fan  I already hate him



Don't hate, the man has good taste.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 27, 2011)

*Green Lantern gets additonal $9,000,000 for VFX budget*



> The visual effects budget for Warner Bros.' "Green Lantern" has risen by $9 million, with new vfx houses recruited to bolster the team that's been working overtime to meet the film's June 17 launch.
> 
> The Warner Bros. pic will no doubt meet its date, but other effects-heavy films continue to scramble. In fact, the kind of sturm and drang that's swirled around "Green Lantern" is actually par for the course on most visual effects-heavy tentpoles these days -- and the problem's growing.
> 
> ...



~


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm okay with this.

The mask does look a little goofy. I like that the guys signing the checks are actually listening to the fanbase, noticing a problem, and making an effort to fix it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 27, 2011)

Vault said:


> That actor who plays Stewart is a ManU fan  I already hate him


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone here seeing it on first day?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 28, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Anyone here seeing it on first day?



I probably will.  My expectations are honestly kind of all over the place with this movie, but at worst it'll still look really cool and sinestro will be a bamf.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

I might. But then again, I'm not a big fan of premier night movies...


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread looks a little...green.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

That mask still irks me


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, Ben..


----------



## Glued (Apr 28, 2011)

What just trying to be color coordinated, hope Hal enjoys his limelight.


----------



## Vault (Apr 28, 2011)

Im sure he will have a mint time


----------



## The Potential (Apr 28, 2011)

Sinestro will most surtainly be green with envy...


----------



## Castiel (Apr 29, 2011)

oh sh-  Is that Salaak?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 29, 2011)

I never go to a movie on opening night. I've only done that twice and I learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2011)

boooooooo 3D


----------



## Castiel (Apr 30, 2011)

is this "actually filmed in 3d with the cameras" or "let's be lazy shits and make a diorama" 3d?


----------



## illmatic (May 1, 2011)

Green lantern soundtrack will be released on May 24, 2011


----------



## ghstwrld (May 1, 2011)

Kilogram said:


> is this "actually filmed in 3d with the cameras" or "let's be lazy shits and make a diorama" 3d?



Yeah, it's a converted 3-D film.

Are the differences between the two of them really all that noticeable?


----------



## Angelus (May 1, 2011)

The poster looks pretty boring to me...


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2011)

> Are the differences between the two of them really all that noticeable?



True 3D is pretty crap, but converted 3D is basically total shit and a rip off.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

If I don't have the option to see this in 2D I'm gonna skip it, same with Thor and any other summer film.  Seriously fuck having to pay $15 for a downgrade in color pallet and a headache.


----------



## Angelus (May 2, 2011)

Parallax said:


> If I don't have the option to see this in 2D I'm gonna skip it, same with Thor and any other summer film.  Seriously fuck having to pay $15 for a downgrade in color pallet and a headache.



Same here. The only cinema that shows Thor near where I live has it only in 3D, which is annoying. And I don't plan to make an exception for Green Lantern. 3D sucks, plain and simple.


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

I'm glad I have many options not to see it in 3D, cause 3D is monkey balls.


----------



## Talon. (May 2, 2011)

The Potential said:


> I'm glad I have many options not to see it in 3D, cause 3D is monkey balls.



Depends on the movie. 

It tends to work alot better for the animated movies more than live action.

I'm still gonna see this no matter what, tho.


----------



## The Potential (May 2, 2011)

Yes it does work alot better with animated movies. But I just don't like 3D period.

I saw Jackass 3D for the hell of it and......................................yeah..


----------



## Ciupy (May 3, 2011)

Here is an image that shows some other Green Lanterns..





It both makes me glad and worries me regarding the success of this movie.

Is the audience really  ready for this?


----------



## The Potential (May 3, 2011)

Hold on to your hats cowboys.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 3, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Here is an image that shows some other Green Lanterns..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a feeling that its going to be something that fans of the comic really enjoy, the successful comic movies today have a very human touch to them

then again , pochahontas avatar was all about dem big blue aliens


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2011)

Hell yeah! More 3D!


----------



## illmatic (May 3, 2011)

Green Lantern trailer expected tomorrow!


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2011)

Better, but not as much as I hoped for.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 4, 2011)

Had to turn the trailer off, pretty much showed the whole movie.


----------



## Vault (May 4, 2011)

Lukewam


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

hot-blooded


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2011)

Trailer was pretty good, loved the training bits on Oa. Really don't like this whole "chosen one" angle they seem to be going with, and the mask still looks a little goofy, but I feel like at worst it'll be okay.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 4, 2011)

Looks good imo


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2011)

good is not good enough. 

I wanted "WOW"  

trailer wasn't at that level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2011)

I don't really get a feeling of epicness or anything from the movie. It seems like it has the potential to be a short, kinda fun (maybe not), fast-paced generic movie with Green Lantern in it. With bad comedy.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2011)

Maybe it will be the opposite of Iron Man. Iron Man had a great trailer, movie not enough ass kicking


----------



## Bluebeard (May 4, 2011)

Parallax is huge. 

Not sure if I like the fact that he isn't a giant bug, though...


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2011)

Warner Bros says...

fear cloud > fear bug


It worked so well for F4:rise of silver surfer


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2011)

I'm beginning to think that the Rhino from James and da Giant Peach needed a job, so he got the role of Galactus and Parallax


----------



## superattackpea (May 4, 2011)

This looks terrible in so many  ways


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 4, 2011)

WHile I am a green lantern fan, I've never see him use his ring to make a flamethrower.... Is that possible? And shouldn't the fire be green?


----------



## illmatic (May 4, 2011)

Kilowog didn't even say "poozer" once


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2011)

don't know anything about GL

but it looks like it will atleast be as good as ironman 2.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

This movie looks great!

What's better GL or Thor?


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> WHile I am a green lantern fan, I've never see him use his ring to make a flamethrower.... Is that possible? And shouldn't the fire be green?



A Lantern should be able to change the colour of his or her construct I should think; I think so :WOW


----------



## Glued (May 7, 2011)

FeiHong said:


> This movie looks great!
> 
> What's better GL or Thor?



Thor has more development than Hal, Kyle, John, Alan and Guy. However Hal, Kyle, John, Alan and Guy are all very different types of heroes. If people even consider Alan to even be a green lantern anymore.

When you ask about Green Lantern you have to ask which one.

John is a tough and serious guy with a military background. He makes constructs of weapons and etc...

Guy Gardner is a macho man with a temper problem.

Kyle Raynor is a young, up and coming hero with a lot of creativity, with many diverse constructs.

Hal is a man trying to overcome his fear.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hal is a man trying to overcome his fear.



Really? Hal's only significant fear is his fear of commitment and letting people in. I always thought Kyle was more the overcoming fear type, kinda like the Luke Skywalker to Hal's Han Solo.


----------



## Glued (May 10, 2011)

Doesn't Hal have some sort of stupid fear about whether his father died a coward or not?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2011)

I don't think so. Maybe in the past, but if he did, it's been swept under the rug or just forgotten about.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

My favorite part of these trailers is how the special effects guys didn't alter the muzzle flash on the construct chain gun so it it is an entirely green gun made of entirely green parts with yellow muzzle flash.

Quite hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Warner Bros says...
> 
> fear cloud > fear bug
> 
> ...



It also worked for Final Fantasy III. 



Is his weakness still the color yellow? Or is that a different GL?


----------



## masamune1 (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It also worked for Final Fantasy III.
> 
> 
> 
> Is his weakness still the color yellow? Or is that a different GL?



Parallax is the yellow weakness. So yes, but not anymore.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 10, 2011)

Well I mean why would a muzzle flash not be yellow? I understand that its a green construct and its shooting green construct bullets but some tiny semblance of real life has to remain.

I liked the trailer but I'm a huge Hal fanboy so I guess the guys who are fans of the other lanterns can come at this with a more unbiased perspective.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

No a construct gun wouldn't have ANY semblance to reality its not using gun powder and because yellow is kinda important around green lanterns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Parallax is the yellow weakness. So yes, but not anymore.



Ah, that makes sense. I never understood that whole yellow thing before as I never read the comics. Just something I heard over the years.


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> My favorite part of these trailers is how the special effects guys didn't alter the muzzle flash on the construct chain gun so it it is an entirely green gun made of entirely green parts with yellow muzzle flash.
> 
> Quite hilarious.



That and the yellow ejected casings that fly behind him...


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> WHile I am a green lantern fan, I've never see him use his ring to make a flamethrower.... Is that possible? And shouldn't the fire be green?



Their constructs are supposed to be anything they can will into existence.  Since they've shown the ability on occasion to create complex machinery it shouldn't be that hard to make a functional flamethrower.  As long as it made real fire the fire should be its natural color.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> No a construct gun wouldn't have ANY semblance to reality its not using gun powder and because yellow is kinda important around green lanterns.



This. 

The flamethrower weirds me out too. It should be green flame.


----------



## Vault (May 10, 2011)

Besides in all my years of reading GL, has there ever been a flamethrower construct? And the flame is stupid as well. Oh well wasnt expecting much anyway.


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 10, 2011)

I don't have as much a problem because all that is asking the ring to do is initiate combustion. The ring can definitely do THAT. The minigun is... meh.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2011)

Muzzleflash seems like crazy nitpicking.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 10, 2011)

Vault said:


> Besides in all my years of reading GL, has there ever been a flamethrower construct? And the flame is stupid as well. Oh well wasnt expecting much anyway.



I don't recall ever seeing one specifically but given all the things they have been shown to be able to construct over the years do you really think the ring is incapable of simple combustion?

We've seen powers from the emotional spectrum revitalize stars and alter their properties.  I think a simple flame is not outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> I don't have as much a problem because all that is asking the ring to do is initiate combustion. The ring can definitely do THAT. The minigun is... meh.



It doesn't need to imitate combustion it just needs to propel bullets at high speeds.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It doesn't need to imitate combustion it just needs to propel bullets at high speeds.



But if the ring works off of his imagination, he is imagining it as basically an actual gun. Not a fucking railgun.


----------



## Bart (May 11, 2011)

Looks like that entire outline of what happens in the film that I posted from _Superherohype_ pages ago turned out to be true, especially given a certain picture that was released a few days ago :WOW


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But if the ring works off of his imagination, he is imagining it as basically an actual gun. Not a fucking railgun.



I'm not sure I see the problem.  Given some of what we've seen from the rings over the years I don't see creating combustion being a problem.

I've been trying to avoid as much info and text on the movie as possible to avoid spoilers but does anyone think there is a chance they might show Mogo?  I've always thought he was by far one of the most interesting lanterns and his existence is essential to the corps.


----------



## Angelus (May 11, 2011)

That new trailer sucks monkey balls. This looks more and more like another Fantastic Four movie disaster...


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm not sure I see the problem.  Given some of what we've seen from the rings over the years I don't see creating combustion being a problem.
> 
> I've been trying to avoid as much info and text on the movie as possible to avoid spoilers but does anyone think there is a chance they might show Mogo?  I've always thought he was by far one of the most interesting lanterns and his existence is essential to the corps.



Something tells me Mogo would be a bit to taxing on the computers...but no I haven't heard anything about Mogo yet...I am hoping for at least a cameo though


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

Mogo is too much for non comic fans, The movie is a gamble as it is already and adding something like mogo would be trifling.[


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Mogo is too much for non comic fans, The movie is a gamble as it is already and adding something like mogo would be trifling.[



Perhaps, though it wouldn't be too hard to at least show him while Sinestro or Tomar-Re is talking to him about the corps and its various members.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

I can see that happening or maybe as a passing remark. 

Sinestro: Corps members come in different shapes and sizes, some as small as flies and well some as large as planets.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> I can see that happening or maybe as a passing remark.
> 
> Sinestro: Corps members come in different shapes and sizes, some as small as flies and well some as large as planets.



Exactly.  There are much stranger lanterns than Mogo like Dkrtzy RRR that I could understand not showing but I don't think flashing over Mogo with a brief description would be hard to do.


----------



## Vault (May 12, 2011)

Sinestro saying that would be clever since bzzd and mogo so happen to be partners


Fanboys will orgasm at that nod 

For mogo I think showing him as just one of Oa's moons would be cool. Although for comic book fans they will know its not the case. It will be a good set up for GL 2 when suddenly said moon starts moving


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Sinestro saying that would be clever since bzzd and mogo so happen to be partners



Oh bzzd, one of my favorite lanterns.  He's small but he even fucked up Mongul.


Vault said:


> Fanboys will orgasm at that nod
> For mogo I think showing him as just one of Oa's moons would be cool. Although for comic book fans they will know its not the case. It will be a good set up for GL 2 when suddenly said moon starts moving



I could see that.  I'm curious what they would do for a sequel, the Sinestro Corps war would be a good basis for a sequel once the core story is already established.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Vault said:


> Mogo is too much for non comic fans, The movie is a gamble as it is already and adding something like mogo would be trifling.[



What the hell is a Mogo? Sounds like Mobo, which is a mother board. Does it have something to do with computers? :33


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is a Mogo? Sounds like Mobo, which is a mother board. Does it have something to do with computers? :33



A sentient planet that became a lantern.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Like Ego's brother or something?


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

Mogo does not a have a face or mouth like ego.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell is a Mogo? Sounds like Mobo, which is a mother board. Does it have something to do with computers? :33





This is Mogo.  He is the biggest Green Lantern in the universe, a sentient planet who serves almost like a vacation/therapy zone for other lanterns and is the one who helps rings find worthy bearers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Mogo does not a have a face or mouth like ego.





Tsukiyomi said:


> This is Mogo.  He is the biggest Green Lantern in the universe, a sentient planet who serves almost like a vacation/therapy zone for other lanterns and is the one who helps rings find worthy bearers.





That's just funny-looking.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just funny-looking.



Don't underestimate the awesomeness that is Mogo.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's just funny-looking.



Mogo will crush you with his giant planet........balls!


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I never understood that whole yellow thing before as I never read the comics. Just something I heard over the years.



Well, its really a recent retcon. Originally all Green Lanterns were weak to the colour yellow (except Alan Scott- he was weak to wood), and I don't think any real explanation was given.

In the 90's, after the _Death of Superman_, you had the _Return of Superman,_ which was about a bunch of different people claiming the mantle- the one who claimed to be the real deal was actually Hank Henshaw, the Cyborg Superman, who teamed up with Mongul who destroyed destroyed Hal Jordan's hometown, Coast City.

Jordan went crazy, killed Mongul, and turned on the Green Lantern Corps and the Guardians of Oa for not letting him use the power of the Lantern to recreate the city. He ends up absorbing all of the power of the Central Power Battery, the source of all the Corp's power, to become a supervillain called Parallax, killing Sinestro on the way who was brought in by the Guardian's to stop him.

He was Parallax for a few years, and later died and became the Spectre as a kind of penance. His Face Heel turn and Sinestro's death were both meant to be canon, and were done in the same vein of killing off Supes and breaking Batman's spine, as a way of upsetting the status quo and shining the spotlight on other characters.

But in 2006 that was all retconned. Parallax turned out to be a alien parasite that fed on fear (later, it was the ancient personification of fear itself) that the Guardians of Oa trapped in the Central Power Battery millions of years before, and eventually forgot about. It became the yellow impurity and the reason Green Lantern rings didn't work on the colour yellow, and the whole Hal going mad and turning into a villain turned out to have been a plot orchestrated by Sinestro to get Parallax out of there, with the Sinestro Hal killed earlier turning out to be a fake.

And now the Corps don't have a yellow weakness anymore.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> And now the Corps don't have a yellow weakness anymore.



Didn't the weakness come back after they crammed Parallax back in the lantern except now lanterns are able to overcome it if they strive to?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 12, 2011)

I don't doubt the power of a planet with a GL ring, it's just hilarious.


----------



## illmatic (May 12, 2011)

_This clip from “Green Lantern: Emerald Knights” gives an overview of the powerful villain the Green Lantern Corps must battle to save the universe — just as new recruit Arisia (Elisabeth Moss) is arriving to be mentored by Hal Jordan (Nathan Fillion)._


----------



## Guy Gardner (May 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't doubt the power of a planet with a GL ring, it's just hilarious.



If you want hilarious, read the story Mogo was introduced in.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Long post about a GL retcon.



This whole retcon bullshit has gone over board in the last few years in superhero comics. Every time something important or tragic happens you can be 110% sure that it gets retconed at some point in the near future. That's one of the main reasons I hardly read comics anymore.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

I blame Geoff Johns. There was no reason to bring Barry Allen back.

There was no reason to bring Hal Jordan back.

There was no reason to retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman.

Hell he's trying to have Supergirl start using the alias of Linda Danvers, which was used by the Silver Age Supergirl.

The guy just wants to relive his stupid Silver Age fantasy


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, come on. That was hardly a long post.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2011)

The World said:


> Mogo will crush you with his giant planet........balls!



Don't you mean...ball.


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Oh, come on. That was hardly a long post.



Longer than the average one-liner posts in this forum. That doesn't mean it was a bad post, though. I thought it was pretty informative.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> There was no reason to bring Hal Jordan back.



I actually prefer having Hal back as a green lantern.  Though I have to admit I hated him as the Spectre.  He kept trying to turn the Spectre into something he's not.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, its really a recent retcon. Originally all Green Lanterns were weak to the colour yellow (except Alan Scott- he was weak to wood), and I don't think any real explanation was given.
> 
> In the 90's, after the _Death of Superman_, you had the _Return of Superman,_ which was about a bunch of different people claiming the mantle- the one who claimed to be the real deal was actually Hank Henshaw, the Cyborg Superman, who teamed up with Mongul who destroyed destroyed Hal Jordan's hometown, Coast City.
> 
> ...



Alan Scott's kinda a Green Lantern in name only though...One of the Alpha Lanterns even mentions this at one point during Final Crisis. as his powerset while similar has a completely seperate power source and actual methd of using.

Actually the weakness is back, due to Krona putting Parallax back in the Power Battery at the start of the recent War of the Green Lanterns event....which causes every Green Lantern to essentially go mad (Sans The humans, Ganthet and Kilowag)



Guy Gardner said:


> If you want hilarious, read the story Mogo was introduced in.



Let me guess Silver Age Goodness? Is it as hilarious as Black Manta's Silver Age origin?



Ben Grimm said:


> I blame Geoff Johns. There was no reason to bring Barry Allen back.
> 
> There was no reason to bring Hal Jordan back.
> 
> ...



Come on...this is not that bad...it's just a namethat she's using in her public guise and not much else...Hal coming back i really don't have a problem with either...


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 12, 2011)

illmatic said:


> _This clip from ?Green Lantern: Emerald Knights? gives an overview of the powerful villain the Green Lantern Corps must battle to save the universe ? just as new recruit Arisia (Elisabeth Moss) is arriving to be mentored by Hal Jordan (Nathan Fillion)._



Thought this was gonna be a sequel to the first green lantern animated movie? The animation looks the same as well, but Sinestro is just standing there like he never tried to destroy the entire corps...


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

Blitzomaru said:


> Thought this was gonna be a sequel to the first green lantern animated movie? The animation looks the same as well, but Sinestro is just standing there like he never tried to destroy the entire corps...



Yeah,what the heck is up with that.

Unless it's a prequel or something like that..


----------



## illmatic (May 15, 2011)

*Green Lantern Set Visit*


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 16, 2011)

Saw the latest trailer.

Oh boy.


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> *I blame Geoff Johns. There was no reason to bring Barry Allen back.*There was no reason to bring Hal Jordan back.
> 
> There was no reason to retcon the entire Peter David run on Aquaman.
> 
> ...



Grant Morrison was just as responsible for that one as Johns was.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 16, 2011)

Honestly Hal Jordan kinda needed to come back simply because his send off was the way it was. It was basically, "Hal goes crazy and blows up the corps.". It's kind of like the shit storm of Cass Cain going evil but x 1000 due to the fact that Hal is way more popular.

As for Barry, I'm fine with him coming back, although the retcons to his origins weren't all that necessary. Also, I don't like how the flash family is being pushed so far into the background. Hopefully Speed Force will rectify this.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2011)

Not sure what to think about this movie, but I'll try and remain optimistic till it comes out. :33


----------



## illmatic (May 17, 2011)

projection for GREEN LANTERN

Jun 17, 2011 /Warner Bros.

*Opening Weekend* $43,000,000 	*Cumulative* $120,000,000


----------



## Ciupy (May 17, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Saw the latest trailer.
> 
> Oh boy.



"Oh boy.' as in "Oh boy,oh boy,I can't wait for this!" 

Or "Oh boy.' as in "Oh boy,my dumb but sexy girlfriend dragged me to see another *Movie:The shitty unfunny pop culture parody *movie and it's gonna be raining shit soon!"?


----------



## illmatic (May 17, 2011)

*Green Lantern Video Blog Time Index
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 00:00 Introduction
    01:30 The art department
    02:00 Spoiler Free Thoughts
    04:00 Huge Budgets
    05:00 Will Mainstream Audiences embrace the film, and more specifically, the Space Opera side of the story
    11:00 Open Discussion Begins
    11:50 The Art Department
    13:20 The Propmaster, Wearing the Ring
    16:00 Day 100 of filming
    17:00 Why We Weren?t Allowed to Watch Filming
    18:15  The Story/Characters
    18:25 The Prologue
    21:00 Abin Sur and his spaceship
    22:00 Hal Jordan ? the character, comic book vs. the film
    23:00 Hector Hammond
    25:00 Oa
    27:10 The Green Lanterns featured in the Oa sequence
    30:30 The Green Lantern control center
    31:30 The balance of character and action
    32:15 The Costume
    34:00 Traveling to Sea World To Study Dolphins?
    34:30 The Screening Room
    35:30 Abin Sur in the Spaceship
    36:00 Hal in Caroll?s Office
    37:00 Hector Hammond?s new lab
    38:15 Render Tests Tomar-Re with Anthony Hopkins voice
    39:20 Very Hard to Make look Realistic in Largely CG Sequences
    40:15 Post Converted 3D
    44:00 Talking to Ryan Reynolds
    46:00 Talking with Mark Strong in make-up as Sinestro
    48:40 Talking with Director Martin Campbell
    50:00 Our Bottom Line Take-aways from the Set Visit



 <- direct link to vid


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2011)

New GL trailer was almost on Iron Man levels of


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2011)

Link us then


----------



## Magoichi (May 21, 2011)

Is it this one?


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2011)

This is starting to look good  The cgi however i fear will flactuate from epic to shitty


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2011)

I like what i am seeing so far.

*pleasedontbetoocheesypleasedontbetoocheesypleasedontbetoocheesy*


----------



## Glued (May 21, 2011)

Slice said:


> I like what i am seeing so far.
> 
> *pleasedontbetoocheesypleasedontbetoocheesypleasedontbetoocheesy*



Why not, everyone loves green cheese.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> This is starting to look good  The cgi however i fear will flactuate from epic to shitty



I think all of the CGI effects are good, the only issue is Hal Jordan's costume.

That probably comes from the post-production guys trying to make the CG costume work well on Reynolds, but applying good CG to real-life skin probably creates a disconnect that shows the costume is obviously fake.

All the other GL characters are CG made, and Sinestro works because CG is being applied to every area of Mark Strong, not just solely his costume.


----------



## Vei (May 23, 2011)

I gotta say the trailer looks promising. I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Stripes (May 23, 2011)

I'm not one for the superheros but it looks better then most.


----------



## illmatic (May 24, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

I think I'll sit this one out and wait for the DVD.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I'll sit this one out and wait for the DVD.



Good thing that way you will be able to avoid all the fan boy jizz flying around the theatre. I still say this is going to be the biggest money earner this year in regards to comic book movies. Just like everyone thought Ironman wouldn?t be beaten by TDK, this film is going to smash Thors numbers and be a surprise hit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

I don't know, it just doesn't look that epic to me. Thor wasn't really epic either. Honestly I should have waited on Thor, too, but I was drawn in by hype.

Not gonna happen this time.


----------



## Pseudo (May 24, 2011)

This is going to be a disappointment.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 24, 2011)

Why does this film still have Hal Jordan wearing that half-mask? I find it to be rather ridiculous, as it offers no concealment of his face and thus his identity and thus also serves no real purpose. I thought that such masks were a product of older decades, abandoned in the present, so why is one being used in this very serious film?


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why does this film still have Hal Jordan wearing that half-mask? I find it to be rather ridiculous, as it offers no concealment of his face and thus his identity and thus also serves no real purpose. I thought that such masks were a product of older decades, abandoned in the present, so why is one being used in this very serious film?



Because that's how he looks in the comics...


----------



## The Potential (May 24, 2011)

What he said.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 25, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Because that's how he looks in the comics...



Yes, that true, but not every superhero film has retained their characters' original appearances. For example, the the _X-Men_ films, the titular characters wore sleek black clothing, rather than the yellow-and-blue clothing in the original comics. In _Spiderman,_ Norman Osborne's Green Goblin costume was made of green armor, rather than green-and-violet cloth. In _The Incredible Hulk,_ Emil Blonsky's Abomination form seemed to be more badass, intimidating, and realistic, rather than being merely a more muscular version of the Creature from the Black Lagoon. In Christopher Nolan's _Batman_ franchise, Bruce Wayne's Batman costume is made of actual armor and looks completely badass, in my mind, rather than being made of grey and blue cloth.

With all those changes having been made and accepted by most fans, why could the film makers not have made Hal Jordan's mask either larger or more badass in appearance, so that it could offer a believable way of concealing his identity?


----------



## illmatic (May 25, 2011)

They keep the domino mask but not the white gloves


----------



## Gutsu (May 25, 2011)

Thankfully they fixed the awful goofy looking mask:



Newest commercial.



Commercial still isnt HQ, but you can still see the improvements. They also blended in the suit to the skin in he's neck.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 25, 2011)

> Yes, that true, but not every superhero film has retained their characters' original appearances. For example, the the X-Men films, the titular characters wore *sleek black clothing*, rather than the yellow-and-blue clothing in the original comics. In Spiderman, Norman Osborne's Green Goblin costume was made of green armor, rather than green-and-violet cloth.



He wore that suit in the Ultimate Universe. They're using a lot of Ultimate Universe stuff in the movies so it's a completely different situation.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

Tempproxy said:


> Good thing that way you will be able to avoid all the fan boy jizz flying around the theatre. I still say this is going to be the biggest money earner this year in regards to comic book movies. Just like everyone thought Ironman wouldn?t be beaten by TDK, this film is going to smash Thors numbers and be a surprise hit.



LOL this won't beat X-men numbers. Maybe Thor though Thor was a pretty badass film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2011)

yeah green lantern is a surprisingly unpopular character.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah green lantern is a surprisingly unpopular character.



Hal Jordan is a surprisingly unpopular character. Actually its not surprising at all. 

Hal Boring is boring.


----------



## Pseudo (May 26, 2011)

Gutsu said:


> Thankfully they fixed the awful goofy looking mask:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow the suit looks so.......not real.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 26, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow the suit looks so.......not real.



Given that the suit is supposed to be made of energy I think it looks pretty acceptable.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 26, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> LOL this won't beat X-men numbers. Maybe Thor though Thor was a pretty badass film.



LOL Is there another Xmen film I should be aware of besides Xmen first class? Because I don?t think that film is going to do as well as the previous Xmen films let alone be the highest grossing Superhero film this year.


----------



## The Potential (May 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see what the final product will look like.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 27, 2011)

I'll watch it despite my intial reservations.


----------



## Slice (May 27, 2011)

I am interrested if Parallax will really be just a giant sentient cloud or if there is the bug somewhere inside.

Glad to see they are improving on the costume CGI


----------



## illmatic (May 27, 2011)

some have suggested the Parrallax-cloud is actually the rogue guardian Krona.

Why he would take the form of a fear cloud? idk


----------



## bigduo209 (May 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> some have suggested the Parrallax-cloud is actually the rogue guardian Krona.
> 
> Why he would take the form of a fear cloud? idk



I guess they're on some Fantastic-Four movie Galactus type shit... 

-----------------
*New Kilowog Clip*

[YOUTUBE]ZCaHk0OJsOg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> I guess they're on some *Fantastic-Four movie Galactus* type shit...



Oh how i hated this, please dont let GL go the same route.

Wasnt there a toy showing a more insect like Parallax a few months ago?


----------



## Gutsu (May 28, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hal Jordan is a surprisingly unpopular character. Actually its not surprising at all.
> 
> Hal Boring is boring.



Same with Barry Allen. Fuck Barry, it's all about Wally West. At least Wally has a personality.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 1, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hal Jordan is a surprisingly unpopular character. Actually its not surprising at all.
> 
> Hal Boring is boring.





This I'd watch


But yeah, never really liked Hal, he always felt bland even when he's shining he's kind of meh, even more than supes.

Maybe if they had gone with John, at least he's slightly more entertaining. Same goes with Flash, like Gutsu said, any incarnation that isn't wally is just plain boring, no personality, niete nada.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Hal Jordan's pretty cool when written well.


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Hal Jordan's pretty cool when written well.



But the same does apply to Guy, Kyle and John.
And they are by default more interesting than Hal.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]IQEScKhNoOA[/YOUTUBE]

no mask in this clip to distract


----------



## solid-soul (Jun 5, 2011)

illmatic said:


> [YOUTUBE]IQEScKhNoOA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> no mask in this clip to distract



thank man, now i cant wait to see it now


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2011)

Slice said:


> But the same does apply to Guy, Kyle and John.
> And they are by default more interesting than Hal.



:-/

I can see that,  I guess.
Although John is very hard for me to relate to. There's no Lantern like a Guy lantern though


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 5, 2011)

hopefully Reynolds can pull this one off


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

I am not familiar with any of the Green Lantern characters, so I'm unbiased but woefully ignorant in that respect.

I just want to see him use giant green shit and kill stuff with it. :33


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad Green Lanterns are generally not permitted to use lethal force. 

Agreed on the /care towards Jordan, Gardner and Stewart are far more interesting.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am not familiar with any of the Green Lantern characters, so I'm unbiased but woefully ignorant in that respect.
> 
> I just want to see him use giant green shit and kill stuff with it. :33



[YOUTUBE]zvYULpFwVWE[/YOUTUBE]

what you missed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, that original Green Lantern sounds kind of lame. Like most of those comics back then.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 7, 2011)

Dropping these clips, they are a bit spoilerish

Link removed
Link removed

So far rhe movie looks good


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks decent. I bet X-Men is better though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 7, 2011)

I have noticed that in the trailer, for a very brief moment, when Sinestro is saying, "A great light has gone out in the universe," a massive ball of flame is shown, with a large stone with an intricate shape carved into it. Was that the Yellow Lantern symbol, a possible foreshadowing of how Sinestro is famous for being a Yellow Lantern in the comics?


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope this one will be good


----------



## The Potential (Jun 7, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have noticed that in the trailer, for a very brief moment, when Sinestro is saying, "A great light has gone out in the universe," a massive ball of flame is shown, with a large stone with an intricate shape carved into it. Was that the Yellow Lantern symbol, a possible foreshadowing of how Sinestro is famous for being a Yellow Lantern in the comics?



Pretty sure thats it considering.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 7, 2011)

People who are claiming to have seen a early screening are saying.



> GREEN LANTERN f***ing ROCKED. The 3D was AWESOME. As a lifelong DC fan, the opening ten minutes made me squeal like schoolgirl. … Believe it. The first ten minutes will make you believe.





> Blake Lively is so hot....Great mix of action,humor, and drama





> Just saw Green lantern...Amazing!





> Be sure to stay until the end of the 1st credit roll for the BIG PAYOFF! U won't be disappointed


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 7, 2011)

some of those reviews sound kinda fake


----------



## Mastic (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely going to see this with ma chick. She's kinda pissed though since Ive been taking her to only superhero movies lately.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 8, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Definitely going to see this with ma chick. She's kinda pissed though since Ive been taking her to only superhero movies lately.



Thats exactly what I've been doing lately.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

illmatic said:


> People who are claiming to have seen a early screening are saying.


Paid for by Marvel.


----------



## Creme egg (Jun 8, 2011)

^nope, Green Lantern is from DC


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paid for by Marvel.



marvel has nothing to do with this one, only X Men First Class and Captain America


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 8, 2011)

are the names of the people behind the quotes. If you have any info on them as to whether they'd be shills or not, please help out.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks disgustingly awesome. Like, if I was a kid I would beg my mom to get it for me simply because it looks so disgusting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Creme egg said:


> ^nope, Green Lantern is from DC





Zapp Brannigan said:


> marvel has nothing to do with this one, only X Men First Class and Captain America



I forgot which thread I was in for a minute. 


Paid for by DC.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 8, 2011)

In fattest day
In thinnest night
No donut shall escape my sight
Let those who worship Vegetable's might
Beware my Hunger, Krispy Kreme's delight!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd eat that.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2011)

It looks like a green snot bubble.


----------



## Vault (Jun 8, 2011)

Wont lie that looks nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Sometimes green snot bubbles can be very flavorful.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

looks like green spooge on there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

What flavor is the jelly? Mint? It says it's a chocolate donut.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

do you really want to know


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 8, 2011)

"You got any of that shitty green creme left over from St. Patty's Day, Marv?"

"Yeah, Joe."

"Well, get it out. I have an idea for some product placement..."


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

except that ain't no cream


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2011)

Poozers should've used kiwi jam.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to go get a green lantern donut tomorrow. I'll probably wear it on my finger and claim that I'm a green lantern. I'll feel like a little kid again.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 8, 2011)

Arishem said:


> Poozers should've used kiwi jam.



Parallax demands a lemon one.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh my dear lord.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 10, 2011)

Also


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 10, 2011)

that donut looks like I could get high on


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Like giant cosmic aliens made a donut galaxy and jizzed on it.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Like giant cosmic aliens made a donut galaxy and jizzed on it.



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh my ...

The current few reviews of _Green Lantern_ ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> Oh my ...
> 
> The current few reviews of _Green Lantern_ ...



Don't fucking cock tease us. 

What are the reviews? Good or horrible?


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

Well let's just say that someone said it's along the same lines as _On Stranger Tides_ 

But then again that was just one person's view, as no official reviews have been released yet; I think they come out on Wednesday :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

On Stranger Tides? Never heard of it.


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

_Pirates of the Caribbean 4_ ^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, I haven't seen that yet. I don't know if that's good or bad, but I would assume bad. That series gets worse by the sequel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2011)

I heard it was torrable


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

@Crazy
Oooh right kk :3

@Gesy
Fingers crossed it's not that "horrible". Even before _First Class_ I always assumed that _Lantern_ could, and may possibly, of had the most potential, but ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2011)

no not green lanturn, pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't know why but I always expected the Green Lantern movie to be weak. Have hopes though. Maybe it'll be good. Maybe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 14, 2011)

can't be worst than the fantastic 4 movies..or can it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I think it has to be better than the second one at least. Has to be.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 14, 2011)

I really like how the previews show Hal creating a great variety of objects with his ring, including a flamethrower and a Gatling gun. Hopefully, we shall see him create even more items during the entire duration of the full movie.

Does anyone here think that any references, however subtle, may be made to Guy Gardner or John Stewart, Hal Jordan's successors, in this film? I certainly would like to see such references.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I really like how the previews show Hal creating a great variety of objects with his ring, including a flamethrower and a Gatling gun. Hopefully, we shall see him create even more items during the entire duration of the full movie.
> 
> Does anyone here think that any references, however subtle, may be made to Guy Gardner or John Stewart, Hal Jordan's successors, may be made in this film? I certainly would like to see such references.



John's got a cameo apparently...there's been no word on Guy from what I heard


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 14, 2011)

What's the source on the bad review? I haven't been able to find it yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I really like how the previews show Hal creating a great variety of objects with his ring, including a flamethrower and a Gatling gun. Hopefully, we shall see him create even more items during the entire duration of the full movie.
> 
> Does anyone here think that any references, however subtle, may be made to Guy Gardner or John Stewart, Hal Jordan's successors, may be made in this film? I certainly would like to see such references.



That is probably the only thing he does in the entire movie or something. Movies have ways of disappointing you to hell and back like that.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Crazy, here are those reviews _(also for you Guy)_ 

*Total Film*
VS and season specific movies

*Village Voice*


*Variety*


Seriously I was not expecting this ...


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2011)

I was. Nothing from the promotion of this movie looked good at all. Ryan Reynolds isn't suited for this role and the movie looked scatterbrained from the previews.

These are completely in line with my thoughts going in.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Woah       kk ^


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2011)

And I have yet another reason not to go to the movies this Friday 



Geez, talk about ouch.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

Bender said:


> And I have yet another reason not to go to the movies this Friday
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, talk about ouch.



[YOUTUBE]EM7Jj3fNfxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

Loool not surprised at all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds pretty bad. 

Hopefully my dad doesn't wanna see that.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

Will watch Kung fu panda then


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Crazy, here are those reviews _(also for you Guy)_
> 
> *Total Film*
> VS and season specific movies
> ...



So..the movie that could have launched a franchise..the movie that WB put every hope into..is a failure?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

> The epitome of spectacle over substance, Green Lantern is a cosmic mess and a huge letdown given the source material it had to draw from. Indeed, X-Men: The Last Stand and Wolverine are better than Green Lantern. ~ IGN






> ....the film is bad enough to possibly kill any hope for ever seeing The Flash or Justice League.



O_o


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not surprised either. I had a feeling this wasn't gonna be great, but I'm still gonna see it. Who knows, I may like it.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

> The script's a mess. Things just happen arbitrarily, with lots of set-up and very little in the way of satisfactory payoff.


DC/WB


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, Wolverine and X-Men III better than Green Lantern?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still going to see this even though the reviews are bad. I will support Green Lantern. 

But if this bombs, DC might as well stick with fucking Batman and Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Flash could work. 

Maybe.


But Flash is pretty hard to pull off without gimping him too much and making a horrible shitstorm of PIS.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 15, 2011)

If this movie is worse than Wolverine and X-Men III does that mean its Catwoman/Electra level?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah. 

There is also the amount of money that they put into it... 300 million if I'm correct. 

Now I'm only really looking forward to Captain America...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> O_o



Oh..WORSE than Last Stand and Wolverine Origins? 

Damn son..damn.


I guess we should expect to only see Batman from now on and any hope of a new Superman reboot or JL is basically dead..


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Woah, worse than X3?

Personally I do think we all should actually wait until the film actually comes out, thus more opinions on the actual thing, but that's a pretty surprising comment ... 

@Crazy
You do know the same people who wrote Green Lantern wrote the Flash :3

I really have alot more added faith in _Man of Steel_ now, given Nolan and Goyer's presence; as well as _The Dark Knight Rises_.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

> Parallax ( a massive runny turd that makes Fantastic Four 2's Galactus cloud look like a horrific menace by comparison)


----------



## Slice (Jun 15, 2011)

No way, absolutely no way this is worse than X3 or Wolverine.

Its a sad thing that the movie apparently isnt good, if this bombs it most probably will be the end to DC's efforts on bringing anything other than Batman successfully to the big screen.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

Parralax worse then Galactus.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Parralax worse then Galactus.



I think they actually had to try really hard to make it so..


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2011)

lol X-men III: The last stand and Wolverine Origins are better than Green Lantern?  Wellll  technically, I hated Wolvie origins and liked X-men III. But man I knew I was right about how shitty this film was gonna be.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

I doubt this will end DC bringing other properties up: This isn't the mid 2000's, and with Marvel's stuff doing well it's obvious that it just needs the right script and right director. I wouldn't be surprised if this got Hulk treatment down the line.

What's sad is that it's wasting a huge opportunity on a franchise that could be really awesome. I'm doubting on whether to see it. While I honestly doubt it's as bad as X3 (I cry bullshit on that), I don't doubt that it's probably going to be a big disappointment. 

Edit: I'm having trouble just expressing how depressing this is right now. The only way I can describe it is as such:

Have you ever really loved a sports team? Ever watch them get to the Finals? Ever watch them get swept? Or worse, lose in the 7th game at home?

Well, I've done both, and this is seriously comparable for me. At least with a sports team I can believe that they could make it the next year. This... I just got to pray for a reboot. I still think it's possible and I doubt this will have a huge effect given the success of other movies. If this were a great movie and no one saw it, that's be a different story. This seems like a bad movie which a lot of people will see, will probably make a decent amount of cash... and will be put back on the shelf for retooling.

Fuck.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

Worse then X3 and Orgins Wolverine!?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbOjS0Ah7_o&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2011)

This doesn't look good. I'll still go see it though since I wanna see how it is for myself.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

I will be watching in 2 hours and let you guys know, even though reviews suck


----------



## Colderz (Jun 15, 2011)

Goddamn, Hopefully this is just the reviewers review. We can be lucky if Millions of people like it. 

Though DC really needs this, especially since only Batman and Superman are there movie entrees.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I will be watching in 2 hours and let you guys know, even though reviews suck



Thanks. Don't spare any of the harsh details.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

^ What he said.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

This is sounding Sucker Punch bad


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This is sounding Sucker Punch bad



No, the trailers indicate that I can at least tell what is going on. I never figured out what was happening in Sucker Punch.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Worse than Wolverine?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

It's going to take some serious bullshit for it to be as bad as Wolverine was.


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2011)

^

Honestly, I never thought any comic book movie could be as bad as Wolverine. Well then again there is Catwoman.


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

If this movie fails, I will blame Hal Jordan. 

They could have used Kyle, Guy, John or even Kilowog, but no. They had to use Hal generic Boring.


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)

IGN gave it a 2/5. Should I trust their opinion?


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)

Man will the Green Lantern franchise ever get a break? They never seem to get the mass appeal I always want for it.


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

Rotten tomatoes gave it only a 20% approval rating, damn only 20%


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2011)

I am now regretting my promise to take my sister to this, if it's really as bad as the reviews are saying


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

It was 29% a couple hours ago, lol.


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

If there are lots of explosions, I will watch this.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the Ryan Reynolds choice was always a bad idea. I thought that Spider-Man, Superman, and most other movies using unknown actors always made it better for some reason.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 15, 2011)

*Consensus*:  Noisy, overproduced, and thinly written, Green Lantern squanders an impressive budget and decades of comics mythology.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

^

.

Still going to see this shit though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 15, 2011)

Why do I think it still looks good? I'm blaming Blake Lively.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> ^
> 
> .
> 
> Still going to see this shit though.



As will I....


----------



## The World (Jun 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why do I think it still looks good? I'm blaming Blake Lively.



I don't know what fool decided to put her in anything.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2011)

20% when it was 29% not to long ago lol is that even the consensus or is it still gonna get a drubbing?


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> This is sounding Sucker Punch bad



I think the trailers from sucker punch gave me cancer


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

If you guys like green lantern, you'll like the movie


definetly not the best comic book movie, but definetly not the worst. I enjoyed it personally , fuck the police 

just ignore blake lively's...acting? I don't know what artists call it these days


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Overall for newcomers to the series it might be a bit hard to follow because unlike the other comic book movies, this one was arguably the most outlandish and perhaps tougher to swallow for people who never read the comics

ryan reynolds was alright,  but they hardly showed other lanterns like kilowog and even sinestro for that matter but again , this was the setup film so in a way it was understandable

and to be honest, hector hammond and parralax were not excellent but again I don't think entities living off fear are eligible for oscars.

tl;dr its not out of this world, for me personally not better than first class or thor but its not 20% bad either, its a popcorn flick which is predictable but not boring (for me at least)




also there is a ...mid credits scene, but everyone already knows what it is halfway through the movie


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

Were there lots of explosions, planet busting, and DBZ shit?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review, douchebag (lol).


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Were there lots of explosions, planet busting, and DBZ shit?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 not really actually, practically none dbz style explosion but the action was not bad either , some of the constructs hal used were pretty cool


----------



## Bender (Jun 15, 2011)

illmatic said:


> *Consensus*:  Noisy, overproduced, and thinly written, Green Lantern squanders an impressive budget and decades of comics mythology.



Ouch


----------



## The Potential (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok so it's not so bad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 15, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> If you guys like green lantern, you'll like the movie
> 
> 
> definetly not the best comic book movie, but definetly not the worst. I enjoyed it personally , fuck the police
> ...



Hm. Would you say it's better or worse than Incredible Hulk? How about Iron Man 2? 

This sounds like it might still be at least a step-off point for a franchise (Transformers certainly survived long enough despite reviews), and hopefully WB can improve things by the second film. The reviews I'm reading don't seem to be able to agree on the acting, so maybe the cast can work in a later edition.

Of course, I'm being optimistic, but I got nothing else at this point. I'm going to see it Friday morning, and I hope it makes enough money that it'll at least not completely bomb.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 15, 2011)

lol, so the movie sucks? it's probably all the mindraping homosexual vibe.  ryan reynolds, ur so hot.  at least that's what i was saying a long time ago  crap movie


----------



## Glued (Jun 15, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, so the movie sucks? it's probably all the mindraping homosexual vibe.  ryan reynolds, ur so hot.  at least that's what i was saying a long time ago  crap movie



even if the movie is crap

[YOUTUBE]MNS9MzGOQtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nightblade (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL I think I'll just go watch Emerald Knights or something.



Ben Grimm said:


> If this movie fails, I will blame Hal Jordan.
> 
> They could have used Kyle, Guy, John or even Kilowog, but no. They had to use Hal generic Boring.


Geoff Johns for bringing the fucker back.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 16, 2011)

Hal's not a hard character to make interesting: he's basically Han Solo and/or Maverick from Top Gun. He's not that bad of a character, though the problem is that Johns too often plays him up as being flawless. Sometimes he needs to make a bad decision or two and will himself out of it.

In fact, if you had Nathan Fillion, you could just tell him to continue to play Mal Reynolds. It's really not that hard, and if this movie sucks it is totally not the character's fault. It's the fault of the four scriptwriters.


----------



## Rod (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _600 million worldwide recipe_


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2011)

Rod said:


> *Spoiler*: _600 million worldwide recipe_





Goddamnit..why didn't they do this? 
It's..it's goddamned perfect..


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2011)

Rod said:


> *Spoiler*: _600 million worldwide recipe_



 

The only actor who could play John Stewart, if such a thing were to occur, is most probably Chiwetel Ejiofor :WOW


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 16, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol, so the movie sucks? it's probably all the mindraping homosexual vibe.  ryan reynolds, ur so hot.  at least that's what i was saying a long time ago  crap movie



Reynold's superhero hero build is the least of the movie's flaws


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2011)

Next movie needs to focus on Stewart and Gardner, no excuses.


----------



## Bender (Jun 16, 2011)

Bart said:


> The only actor who could play John Stewart, if such a thing were to occur, is most probably Chiwetel Ejiofor :WOW



Hell no Common should play John Stewart.


----------



## Vault (Jun 16, 2011)

Bart said:


> The only actor who could play John Stewart, if such a thing were to occur, is most probably Chiwetel Ejiofor :WOW



Indeed  

But i rather he play Alex Cross in the upcoming adaptation of the Cross novels  Not Idris Elba, Chiwetel Ejiofor is more Muhammed Ali lookalike than Idris. Idris should be Sampson


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 16, 2011)

let  oj simpson star


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 16, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Hm. Would you say it's better or worse than Incredible Hulk? How about Iron Man 2?
> 
> This sounds like it might still be at least a step-off point for a franchise (Transformers certainly survived long enough despite reviews), and hopefully WB can improve things by the second film. The reviews I'm reading don't seem to be able to agree on the acting, so maybe the cast can work in a later edition.
> 
> Of course, I'm being optimistic, but I got nothing else at this point. I'm going to see it Friday morning, and I hope it makes enough money that it'll at least not completely bomb.



well ...no , 

I posted that at 4 am so I didn't go into detail cos  I was sleepy but I'll reiterate , this movie has many faults but considering it has a lot more going against it than other comics because of its origins/nature


*Spoiler*: __ 



 combine that with poor story telling then as a film it does get off to a bad start. Thor is also outlandish in that it has to do with gods, valhalla and whatnot but thor is based on norse mythology so people are more accustomed to his story plus the gods themselves were played by human actors who did a good job, particularly tom hiddlestone.

We all know the origins of GL but in the beginning of the movie we are literally just told , not shown what the guardians did and how the corps came to be, again this is stuff you and I don't need explaining but the average viewer is sitting there going ...wtf are they talking about? its not incoherent by any means but for mythos like thor and GL a visual representation of its origins was/should have been their key

and be ready for some laughs when they show the guardians the first time, though  we know what they look like but the audience weren't expecting some of the most powerful creatures in the galaxy to be smurfs 

parralax again was just FF2 galactus with an ugly head, for me the movie would have been better if it was more between hal and hector considering their personal history as well, some thing like parralax deserves a big setup and to me things seemed a bit rushed


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> also there is a ...mid credits scene, but everyone already knows what it is halfway through the movie


 so what was it? i'm guessing yellow sinestro?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 16, 2011)

I would guess a yellow ring


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 16, 2011)

Uhhh, yeah.

Just watched it and as a long time reader of Green Lantern, this movie utterly sucks.

The one and probably only good point I am okay with is the fact that Reynolds, despite every fanboy thinking otherwise, worked as a Green Lantern. Was he Hal Jordan? I could argue otherwise, but he worked as a lead, as a newbie Lantern that you wanted to get behind.

Everything else.....lords, how did they fuck up with a rich mythology to plunder from? And Parallax? Damn it, I know not everyone was happy when they revealed it to be an yellow colored intergalactic bug of doom, so to speak, but it's just ridiculous how they depicted it in this movie.

Couple of hundred million in budget and they steal ideas from FF2, really? Are you people serious?

Bah.

A very disappointing 4/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Reynolds worked as Green Lantern?

no Green Lantern worked as Reynolds 

i guess you people convinced me to downlo-...i mean rent.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 16, 2011)

Appreciate the review. Damn, this is going to be disappointing.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 16, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> Reynolds worked as Green Lantern?
> 
> no Green Lantern worked as Reynolds



He was charismatic, funny and engaging.

Was he Hal Jordan? Maybe not, but he was an engaging lead. 

Of course this is merely my personal opinion.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Was he a Tony Stark clone like the trailers portrayed him as?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Was he a Tony Stark clone like the trailers portrayed him as?



He had his moments.

But then again it was Ryan Reynolds, it was to be expected


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this movie is ass, but I still think im gonna go catch a $5 showing. Nothing else to do .


----------



## Colderz (Jun 17, 2011)

So to a person, who doesn't know anything about Green Lantern (Like the average movie goer) is this movie any good?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 17, 2011)

to a brand new person to the gl series . no


----------



## Colderz (Jun 17, 2011)

Even if it's bad I want this movie to a Box Office hit. Cause I want DC to expand it's universe like Marvel is doing. Green Latern was like the green light for popular hero's who aren't Batman or Superman. Like Wonderwoman, Flash, Martian Man hunter, and hell even Green Arrow.


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 17, 2011)

What a jumbled mess this movie was. I suppose it was to be expected. An hour and forty five minutes to explain the complexities of The Green Lantern series is a difficult task.

Still... it could have been done MUCH BETTER

2/5


----------



## Amuro (Jun 17, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> He was *charismatic, funny and engaging.*
> 
> Was he Hal Jordan? Maybe not, but he was an engaging lead.
> 
> Of course this is merely my personal opinion.



Hal is lacking in all three of those, terrible casting choice should've found someone more wooden. 

It's sad though not suprising to hear this movie sucks ass.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2011)

Colderz said:


> Even if it's bad I want this movie to a Box Office hit. Cause I want DC to expand it's universe like Marvel is doing. Green Latern was like the green light for popular hero's who aren't Batman or Superman. Like Wonderwoman, Flash, Martian Man hunter, and hell even Green Arrow.


No.

It's nothing personal.  But I think there have been enough super hero films.  I'd like to see a few of them flop.  Maybe Hollywood will react by killing some of their pending projects that I am dreading?

A poor performance now 3D-wise would also be a killer blow against that technology.  (3D might be out pretty soon if it keeps underperforming.)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 17, 2011)

Now, since Reynolds flopped with GL, will he still be casted as Deadpool in the upcoming movie? Sure he's not a good GL,but i thought he'd be a great choice for Deadpool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> to a brand new person to the gl series . no



which is going to be the mojority since green lanturn isn't a popular character.

all i know about him is he's in a galactic police squad and his ring can make imagination reality.


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone posted the scene after the credits on Youtube


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

Link us then Bart  Before it gets taken down.


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol okay ^

*Screen after the credits - MAJOR SPOILERS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7No8pMKWdnI&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks 

That was pretty awesome  But i have now questions like where did it come from etc etc.


----------



## Bart (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have a clue 

edit: I thought you meant where the clip came from


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 17, 2011)

Vault said:


> Thanks
> 
> That was pretty awesome  But i have now questions like where did it come from etc etc.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 as parralax is pwning the guardians decide , upon sinestro's request to create a yellow ring so that he may fight parralax but naturally hal jordan saves the day before it can be used


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 17, 2011)

Poor Green Lantern, Mr. Poppers Penguins is getting better reviews.


----------



## Vault (Jun 17, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> as parralax is pwning the guardians decide , upon sinestro's request to create a yellow ring so that he may fight parralax but naturally hal jordan saves the day before it can be used



Really? Then Bart's plot synopsis was right


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2011)

So are the critics who are just shitting on this movie right or will it end up being good in the sense that Bayformers was a good movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 17, 2011)

this movie was never hyped like the bayformers movies were.

just treat it like a normal action flick.


----------



## Rod (Jun 17, 2011)

Credits to Rugal in another forum:



			
				Rugal said:
			
		

> *"Why can't any green lantern create any Larger than life constructs..
> 
> it's either a beam an object, a shield
> 
> ...








LOL.... hahahahah couldn't resist. xD


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about going to see Mr. Popper's Penquins instead of this.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 17, 2011)

now if they went with Justin Timberlake for Green Lantern then you could of considered it to be Gay Porn


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No.
> 
> It's nothing personal.  But I think there have been enough super hero films.  I'd like to see a few of them flop.  Maybe Hollywood will react by killing some of their pending projects that I am dreading?



Again, unlikely. This isn't like it's killing the major franchise like _Batman and Robin_. This is probably going to be like _Fantastic Four_ an- God, I threw up in my mouth a little- and it probably won't set much back. Superhero movies are no longer a weak business, and unless all the superhero movies were failing at the time (Again, similar to _Batman and Robin_, which was the _only_ superhero franchise still around at the time), I doubt _Green Lantern_ will do much more than cause a reboot similar to what _Hulk_ did. The only real problem is that this costs so much more that it'll likely post a loss, which is something I don't want to see.



> A poor performance now 3D-wise would also be a killer blow against that technology.  (3D might be out pretty soon if it keeps underperforming.)



God, if only. I fucking hate 3D right now, especially the inflated prices it causes.


----------



## Darc (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm going to check this movie out I guess, this section has really given me an interest in movies again, tho, doesn't sound like this is gonna be too great lol.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm thinking about going to see Mr. Popper's Penquins instead of this.



Go see the Latern


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2011)

Just got back from it. I honestly feel it's better than the critics are giving it credit for, it's not spectacular, but it is decent. I do feel like this wasn't really Hal though, as Reynolds doesn't play the character like Jordan. 

I feel like Blake Lively gave a completely awful performance, and I don't even know why they picked her to play Carol in the first place. 

The movie needed another 30-45 minutes, to flesh out the characters more and give more character development, also the final battle with Parallax needed to be a good fifteen minues longer than it was...

The movie does have some problems, but it's nowhere near as bad as Wolverine Origins was...so I have no fucking clue what that reviewer was coming from


----------



## Achilles (Jun 17, 2011)

Bart said:


> Lol okay ^
> 
> *Screen after the credits - MAJOR SPOILERS*
> 
> ...



Damn they took it down. But that Sinestro corps costume looked much better than any of the Green Lanterns.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 17, 2011)

Poor movie.



*Spoiler*: __ 




It got the priorities all messed up. Totally rushed through the stuff on Oa and the training which could have been excellent, Green Lantern boot camp or something or even a montage. Anything really.

Most of the time was spent with the romance angle SNORE. Nowhere near enough action and completely anti climactic.

On the plus side the constructs looked bang on and the Green Lanterns were great, Sinestro was awesome. The best scene was Sinestro training Hal, I wanted to see more of that.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 17, 2011)

Overall pretty boring movie. Nothing really special or cool about it, and that's saying something when it's about imagination! A movie where anything can happen nothing happens! Glad I watched it online! So far this year X Men and then Thor are your best superhero movies. This movie reminded me of Superman Returns!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 17, 2011)

Loved this movie and can't wait for the sequel


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy shit Sinestro is betraying the Lantern Corps. W/e, I sorta felt bad for Hammond though for what happened to him. The whole movie impressed me as a whole.


The first 10 minutes was fucking beast.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 17, 2011)

just for the record

mark strong as sinestro=badass

the handling by the story writers on sinestro


----------



## Ash (Jun 17, 2011)

I really enjoyed the movie! But I agree it was too short and went by too quickly. Parallax was beautifully done, but he didn't really do anything. Honestly I went to see the movie just because of him. I've never read the comic, nor do I really know anything about it, so I have no real care for Hal or his green monster buddies, but Parallax had potential to be fucking awesome. Every time I saw him on screen I pretty much creamed myself. It really is a shame.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

Most disappointing movie I've seen so far this year. It wasn't unwatchable, but it was bad enough to make me throw my arms up countless times.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2011)

This movie was way better then the critics panned it as.
Aside from the beginning with all the exposition dumps and scene structure I saw no notable flaws the rest of the movie.
This was a fun movie and whoever played Sinestro and Hector Hammond need to be congratulated great performances.
Ryan Reynolds did okay as Hal 

I have to say in my personal opinion this movie handled the pacing issues and romance better then a lot of the other films of this genre. Nothing felt unrealistic


----------



## SageMaster (Jun 17, 2011)

Worse than x3? 

C'mon, I have high expectations for this move especially since I want DC to move to other properties beside Superman/Batman.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 17, 2011)

So I'm hearing bad to average things about this... I dunno if it's worth me going to see now. It does annoy me that they would mess up on a GL movie. Done right, it would be so much fun.

Oh well, I _might_ still go to see it. I'll mull it over.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

Gee, I don't know if it's worse than X3 or Origins, but I definitely prefer the latter two to it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2011)

Those are two legitimately bad movies that I would put along the batman and robin tier of entertainment.
Only real problem I had with it was
I suppose it was really contrived how Hal beat the big bad all by himself even though hes a rookie and other more experienced lanterns got insta killed but hey its not like he isn't the star the film will have to prop him up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

Batman and Robin tier? lolno.

Then again, I haven't seen BR in years.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> So I'm hearing bad to average things about this... I dunno if it's worth me going to see now. It does annoy me that they would mess up on a GL movie. Done right, it would be so much fun.
> 
> Oh well, I _might_ still go to see it. I'll mull it over.



See the thing is you can tell the movie strives to be so much more than it is and that it really wants to live up to it's first 10 ten minutes...but it never really does.

The movie does have very visable and clear flaws to it, and Blake Lively doesn't help the movie either...

But is the movie bad, or on the same level as Wolverine. Not really, and neither is it a good movie, it's a mediocre and average movie, that can't ever reach the goals that the first act strove for..


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 17, 2011)

The first 20 minutes weren't that good imo
You have no idea whats going on and you feel disconnected from everything. Starting from space was a mistake 
The film doesn't need to live up to that because there's nothing to live up to. I started liking the film a lot more when they introduced Hal and progressed from there.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jun 17, 2011)

It looks like Marvel wins again. This is depressing. I walking by and I noticed a newspaper with Reynolds on the cover. I picked it up and read the title which read, "Lantern burns out, Reynolds latest superhero flick a CGI mess." It's unfortunate because Green Lantern's one of my favorite DC superheroes. I had a bad feeling about it. It's funny though. A lot of people were saying that Thor would be a failure and GL would be successful. It looks like it's just the opposite.

And they should have just used Sinestro or Atrocitus as the antagonist. Preferably Sinestro. That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Koroshi (Jun 17, 2011)

Kind of a fun movie and all. 

Not good though, I didn't like Parallax's design since I prefer the Bug/Parasite thingy but whatever and a some other things just didn't click with me I guess. Sinestro was nice admittedly.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2011)

The movie wass a lesson in how to waste 200 million dollars. Still better than Wolverine though.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 18, 2011)

Not as bad as I expected, but still could have been much better. No way a competition to Thor or X-men First Class, Marvel has been at the top of their game this year so far.

I say it's better than either Wolverine or X3 though.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Oddly enough, it has a 72% rating at RT with audiences, with a 3.8/5 with 60,000 user ratings right now. This might be a "Transformers" sort of movie where it's a critical flop, but still make its money back.

Basically, this might be Wolverine all over again.

I'm seeing it tomorrow at 10:00 AM. I'll put up a full review of it as soon as I can. I'm sort of readying myself to be disappointed.

Edit: Also, there's something big to consider here: The "brain trust" which came up with this script apparently also have the front-running script for the future Flash movie. This might mean going back to David Goyer's treatment, especially considering his success with the Nolan Batman movies. This might change things yet, but more from a studio standpoint than a fan standpoint.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 18, 2011)

This movie was better then Thor(I certainly enjoyed it more then that film) imo or at least I felt most of the things were definitely  done better in it then they were in Thor. Not so unrealistic I guess.
I guess all the CGI must have turned some people off


----------



## Pipe (Jun 18, 2011)

So is the movie ok to watch at least or should I save my time and money?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> This movie was better then Thor(I certainly enjoyed it more then that film) imo or at least I felt most of the things were definitely  done better in it then they were in Thor. Not so unrealistic I guess.
> I guess all the CGI must have turned some people off



The only thing consistent in the hate against this movie is that no one can agree with what went wrong. I've heard people hate the CGI, and others say it was fine. I've heard people not like the acting, and others do. The only consistent thing that seems to come out is that Ryan Reynolds and Mark Strong were enjoyable, and even then you can find someone who disagrees with that.

It seems like this movie managed to find at least one way to tick and irritate the critics who saw it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

So how was it

Was it "the New Star Wars"?

Or Did it Continue Dc's Streak of fail with not batman titles?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> So how was it
> 
> Was it "the New Star Wars"?
> 
> Or Did it Continue Dc's Streak of fail with not batman titles?



Is 3 movies really a streak?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2011)

in the box office world yes

yes it is


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Is 3 movies really a streak?



3?

Steel
Catwoman
Superman Returns
Johna Hex
The Wonderwoman Tv show


----------



## tashtin (Jun 18, 2011)

Saw this film yesterday... By far the most cheesiest and awfully acted superhero movie since catwoman, it was terrible.

I had many gripes with this film the main one being Blake lively and the "romance" in this film. She is a terrible actress (or at least was in this film) and the romance theme - which has never been successfully portrayed in a superhero movie from batman to thor to this abomination felt forced and highly unnecessary. 

Tim Robbins also played a unnecessary role as the douchebag father just for us to sympathise with the bad guy - it didn't work.

The main reason you go to a comic book film is to see the awesome affects and mind-blowing action, lantern is lacking in both departments. The affects at times seemed sub-par and the action was sparse.

And the way the big bad guy was defeated left much to be desired and screamed of the treatment of galactus in the fantastic four movie.

Some good points though were Reynolds snarky acting (the perfect casting for deadpool), Mark strong as sinestro and training with kilowog.

Thor closely followed by x-men still lead the roost as far as superhero films are concerned cap America you're up next....


----------



## Creme egg (Jun 18, 2011)

so it seems that Green Lantern wasn?t good huh? That?s a shame. I?ve always been a green lantern fan (the comics of course) and I hoped it would have become a successful film series that would give batman and superman a run for its money but now that this film wasn?t that over with the people it seems that won?t happen anytime soon. 

Well I?ll still watch the film when it comes out here to give it a chance and see how bad the people are making it out to be (though I will agree that I hate the romance they put into super hero movies. It feels so forced and unnecessary). Also I hope they give the flash (my second favourite DC hero right next to batman) and wonder woman a chance to shine (by that I mean make a good and well made film using these two and actually put effort into it) 

Well at least XMen: first class was good and thor was decent. Now it seems that captain America might be the superhero movie of the year. Either way it will come down to X men first class or captain America.


----------



## Rod (Jun 18, 2011)

Comedy gold, rolling stone review:



			
				 Peter Travers @ Rolling Stone said:
			
		

> "Green Lantern is a new primer on how not to make a comicbook movie unless you want to screw shit up. Flat FX, smirky acting, clunky writing and clueless direction. WTF?"
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/movies/reviews/the-green-lantern-20110616


----------



## The Potential (Jun 18, 2011)

Might go see it today.

Not going to spend the big bucks though.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 18, 2011)

Rod said:


> Comedy gold, rolling stone review:



He seems to have no idea what the hell hes talking about aside from saying "this is crap blah blah blah"
Ryan Reynolds exhibited no emotion? Nah I disagree with that 
What you have no examples of how hes emotionless in this film? Why are you even panning his acting then? personal preference

Blake Lively was on Gossip girl and I didn't like that so that means she sucks in this movie. No examples of this either? Hmmm

Bad direction? Bad CGI? 

Peter sarsgaard was bad in this movie? No examples of how or why

I guess he wasn't trying to spoil anything but all in all it came off as don't watch this movie because I said so instead of why you shouldn't.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Is 3 movies really a streak?



If you count "ever since 1992" then yes, I'd think so


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

No, wait 95 was also a batman movie. Yeah, you have to go back to eighties superman, and even that doesn't hold up very well at all nowadays.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No, wait 95 was also a batman movie. Yeah, you have to go back to eighties superman, and even that doesn't hold up very well at all nowadays.



Uh, no. Superman holds up fine today, as it's a pretty well-built movie. X-Men movies don't hold up today because they get more mileage on "Hey, they brought comic movies back" then "Hey, these were really good". If we go from 1992, we get:

Steel
Catwoman
Superman Returns

I guess you could count Jonah Hex, but I don't think people really recognize that as a true "superhero" movie like comic book fans do. You'd have to go back and pick up the last two Superman movies and then take the Supergirl movie (which I've never seen, but probably because of that reason) and then we get 6. Let's compare this to Marvel's streak between Spider-Man 2 and Iron Man:

Blade Trinity
Elektra
Fantastic Four
X3
Ghost Rider
Spider-Man 3
Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer

Marvel, in a 3 year period, beats DC's Non-Batman film problems. And fuck, Superman Returns got good reviews (Which baffles me). It's only _very_ recently that Marvel has had any consistent quality to their films, and they've still have misses in there (Wolverine, Incredible Hulk).



tashtin said:


> Saw this film yesterday... By far the most cheesiest and awfully acted superhero movie since catwoman



And this is where everyone should stop listening to you, since it's obvious that you probably have never seen Catwoman before.

Anyways, just saw the movie. And I want to punch something.

Preferably a critic. Seriously, I have no clue how they can enjoy Superman Returns and not like this.

This is not worse than X3 or Wolverine. This isn't worse than Daredevil, Elektra, Fantastic Four, Blade Trinity, Spidey 3, the Punisher Movies, Ghost Rider, or even the fucking Hulk movies. It's just an okay flick with a good cast, some good F/X, and some sloppy storytelling problems.

So the three good things, three bad things, and my overall thoughts. I'm not going to talk about any blatant spoilers, but there are a few vague statements and events I may reference, so beware:

*Three Good Things*

*1) Ryan Reynolds and the rest of the Cast:* I was expecting really bad stuff from the acting, but most of it is pretty good. It's not Oscar-worthy, but a lot of the choices work well and are really enjoyable. Ryan Reynolds makes Hal Jordan very, very enjoyable and likeable: if anything, he made this movie on his charisma alone. He's fun, a bit douchey, and he does well at doing the "Guy who Talks Tough but is Still Sensitive" thing which is probably a better interpretation that Geoff Johns has. If you don't like Hal Jordan, you'll still manage to enjoy this.

Peter Skaarsgard pulls off Hammond easily, making him a bit sympathetic while still playing the villain well. I didn't think he'd translate well to the screen, but the telekinetic shit he pulls off makes him pretty fucking interesting at times; he doesn't come off as second-tier to Jordan, which was good.

Sinestro is pretty fucking badass in this. He doesn't have nearly as much time as he should, but there's some subtle set-up to the credits Easter Egg; he's not blatantly evil, but he's definitely power-hungry and overconfident in his abilities in this. His little bout with Jordan actually makes him seem much more threatening than Parallax, mostly because Parallax is so limited.

The supporting cast is also pretty good. Blake Lively is probably the worst of them all, but she at least has _some_ chemistry with Reynolds and she isn't nearly as lifeless as January Jones is in the new X-Men movie. I'd argue she's a lot like Katie Holmes in Batman Begins: Not particularly good, but she probably won't ruin the movie for you.

Really, the cast goes a long way in forgiving a lot of the problems with this movie.

*2) It Actually Has Some Good Action:* I didn't review Thor here (Mostly because I saw it a second time and never managed to reconcile how differently I felt about the two viewings), but the biggest problem with that is that it had really shitty action. It had great characterization, but the vast majority of the action was either dull or unviewable (Did Jotunheim really have to be that dark?). This movie has some reasonably good action. Not nearly as much as I wanted (I'll get into it in the 3 Bads) but when it had it, I enjoyed it. The constructs are far, far more creative than I thought they would, though Jordan himself didn't use them to the fullest extent possible (Kilowog, however, has a fucking awesome one during the training sequence), but this isn't JL John Stewart. Jordan and the other Lanterns are 

*3) The Special Effects Worked:* For the most part, the special effects worked. There are a few awkward moments (The mask can still be a bit distracting, depending on your taste, and there is one flying moment where it just doesn't come off quite right), but all the CGI characters work well and the constructs look great. Parallax... is a mixed bag. The "Giant Smoke Octopus" isn't a complete flop, but it works much better on Earth than in outer space.

*Three Bad Things*

*1) It's Sloppy With the Plot and Exposition:* Watching this, you feel like the plot is there, but it's not done nearly as well as it could be. The opening sequence hits some of the right notes, but could be far better written for the audience. I saw this with my brother, who is hardly a Green Lantern fan, and he didn't mind it but thought that they moved way too loosely with the plot. For example, the relationship between Jordan/Carol/Hector is kind of shown, but a lot is left unsaid. I'd argue that it probably could have been a lot better than the comics relationship (Hammond is far more likeable and sympathetic in this. Thank you, Mr. Skaarsgard!), but it just doesn't go forward with it. Similarly, Amanda Waller is there and she is given some brief background... but you get nothing more on her. There was need for better done exposition and a better execution of the plot: the summary that we got previous was actually a good blueprint for the movie.

*2) The Editor of this Needs to be Crippled for Life:* This movie was cut to shreds. Not quite as bad as Daredevil, but there definitely feel like missing parts. In particular, the stuff on Oa goes past in the blink of an eye, right when it's starting to build a groove. In fact, a lot of this stuff feels like it's moving fast (though some scenes between Reynolds and Lively can be pretty slow a swell). They say it's 114 minutes, but in all honesty it felt like they could have added things in and it would have been fine (Hell, it probably would have felt shorter, if only because some of the poorly set-up stuff can make the movie feel unnecessarily long).

*3) There Still is Not Enough Action:* While not as anemic or poorly done as Thor, it needed more action. The action scenes involving Parallax (there are multiple ones) should have been longer and needed more "oomph" to really make it great.

Overall? I think it's a fine movie. The disappointment is that it could be a _*lot*_ better. It's not Iron Man, but that was arguably Marvel's best movie until the recent X-Men movie. It's really a lot closer to the original X-Men, which has a lot of problems (different problems, but still) which fans still managed to love.

In all honesty, I'm not too afraid for the franchise right now. This was a misstep, but it's just that and not a fall off a cliff. I thought this was going to need a reboot, but it just needs a good sequel to clean up what is obviously something which can succeed, but could have been far bigger.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 18, 2011)

tashtin said:


> Saw this film yesterday... By far the most cheesiest and awfully acted superhero movie since catwoman, it was terrible.
> 
> I had many gripes with this film the main one being Blake lively and the "romance" in this film. She is a terrible actress (or at least was in this film) and the romance theme - which has never been successfully portrayed in a superhero movie from batman to thor to this abomination felt forced and highly unnecessary.
> 
> ...



This is pretty much what I think about the movie, although I don't think it's as bad as catwoman, then again I haven't seen catwoman but that;s supposed to be worse than Wolverine.



> 1) It's Sloppy With the Plot and Exposition: Watching this, you feel like the plot is there, but it's not done nearly as well as it could be. The opening sequence hits some of the right notes, but could be far better written for the audience. I saw this with my brother, who is hardly a Green Lantern fan, and he didn't mind it but thought that they moved way too loosely with the plot. For example, the relationship between Jordan/Carol/Hector is kind of shown, but a lot is left unsaid. I'd argue that it probably could have been a lot better than the comics relationship (Hammond is far more likeable and sympathetic in this. Thank you, Mr. Skaarsgard!), but it just doesn't go forward with it. Similarly, Amanda Waller is there and she is given some brief background... but you get nothing more on her. There was need for better done exposition and a better execution of the plot: the summary that we got previous was actually a good blueprint for the movie.
> 
> 2) The Editor of this Needs to be Crippled for Life: This movie was cut to shreds. Not quite as bad as Daredevil, but there definitely feel like missing parts. In particular, the stuff on Oa goes past in the blink of an eye, right when it's starting to build a groove. In fact, a lot of this stuff feels like it's moving fast (though some scenes between Reynolds and Lively can be pretty slow a swell). They say it's 114 minutes, but in all honesty it felt like they could have added things in and it would have been fine (Hell, it probably would have felt shorter, if only because some of the poorly set-up stuff can make the movie feel unnecessarily long).
> 
> 3) There Still is Not Enough Action



Totally agree with these point too.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Generally speaking, people who say it's worse than Catwoman have never seen Catwoman. I mean, you need to be getting into Roger Corman Fantastic Four-level stuff to get that low.

Or just watch Elektra, I suppose.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 18, 2011)

I just have one question, are the trailers a good representation of the film as a whole?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd argue not really. The trailers are much more Oa-heavy than the movie is (arguably to its detriment), and while there is a decent amount of action, I'd argue the trailer concentrates on it much more than the movie does. There's a lot more Hector Hammond in the movie than is shown in the trailers, too.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 18, 2011)

Saw it last night by myself and i must say, It was TERRIBLE  



Cheesy almost cartoonish CGI, combined with a story that almost ENTIRELY focuses on the romance aspect, VERY poor acting from all but Mark strong as Sinestro (The ONLY highlight in my opinion), Ryan reynolds shows a rare poor performance and dont even get me started on blake lively  

As far as staying true to the comic book?  

They basically gloss over what could have been AMAZING parts of the movie, the slaying of paralax, Hal's training, the origins of Paralax, And what FEW fight scenes there are? They are few and far between with each only lasting a minute or two, and the rest is Hal crying about his daddy, trying to score with his ex, and him basically whining how he doesnt want the ring in the first place. 


All in all this is the first  and worst comic book flop in my opinion since Xmen - origins wolverine. 


Summary? BAD CGI, Flat and cheesy dialogue, Poor acting, Short movie time, and Complete ignorance of what comic book fans expected out of this movie all combine to make this a comic book movie that is well worth missing.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, okay. I guess I've turned into a big defender of this movie, even though I'm probably not as big a fan of it as I come off. I think it's mostly because that this movie simply doesn't deserve the hate that it gets, especially compared to a lot of recent movies which seem to get a pass for similar things.


*Spoiler*: _Ryan Reynolds as Hal Jordan_ 



Reynolds is supposed to be playing a brash, confident, lady-killer pilot who, if you've read the comics, really can do no wrong. I like Geoff Johns' run on Green Lantern as much as the next guy, but he's really turned Hal into a sort of "perfect" Lantern. Really, this shouldn't be too hard for Reynolds to play: hell, people say that he could probably play my own namesake, though I'd disagree.

(Reynolds, like Hal, is the sort of guy who you go to a bar with and he walks out with two girls while you walk out with the bill. Guy is the sort of friend that you go to the bar with and then you spend the rest of the night discussing how you probably shouldn't have insulted that cop while walking home, even though she was "kind of a bitch". You need someone a bit more gruff and unrepentantly assholish to play him. I still think Jeremy Renner would have been perfect...)

But anyways, Reynolds not only gets the irritating parts about Hal right, but he makes him come off as a sincere and honest human being. As irritating as it is to see again after seeing 153,235,109 times in the comics, the flashback to his dad was needed. It was a good juxapositioning of why this pilot who we've seen as being completely self-assured start to have doubts beneath the facade he puts up. Linkara actually explained it more succinctly than I do, but I think Reynolds played it well. 

But I thought there was more range in Reynolds performance than there normally is with Hal Jordan. There were moments where I thought he did well at trying to be a nice guy even though Hal sort of isn't, like with his nephew or when he's sort of trying to give Skaarsgard some credit in front of Robbins at the party. I liked him actually enjoying his powers and stuff, his amazement at Oa and his joy at being able to fly. He didn't come off as self-assured as Hal Jordan does, which is why I think this was so much more enjoyable: contrast this with the scene in Green Lantern: First Flight where he brags to the Guardians about how he has an uncle who was a cop, and the scene in this where Ryan Reynolds looks like he's standing outside of his skin in the middle of the entire Corps during Sinestro's first big speech. I think Reynolds brought a lot of sincerity to the role that I wasn't expecting from "Mr. Perfect" Hal Jordan. I was expecting something more along the lines of Blade: Trinity, where his character could be funny but never took anything seriously. Instead, I think he showed a good amount of range here.

If you want weak points, I think it comes more from the script than Reynolds performance. His speech to the Guardians sort of works, sort of doesn't for this idea that he's overcome his fear and gotten his grove back. I mean, it's kind of there even though it doesn't really need to be. Actually, I think that a better idea which works with the movie but really isn't put into the script is the idea of being "fearless" versus "overcoming fear". You watch the nameless Green Lanterns get killed off, not long after Sinestro does his "fearless" speech with Hal. When Hal comes back while Sinestro is talking with the Guardians, I wanted him to say "I'm not fearless. But no one is; everyone is afraid, but it's overcoming our fear which makes us powerful." That sort of point would have been a more compelling character arc than just him regaining his confidence, and it was basically set-up but never explicitly capitalized on.

Actually, one of the few things I did like about the speech at the end was that it wasn't particularly amazing or anything; it was a sort of heartfelt, sincere speech that I could imagine someone who isn't used to giving those sorts of soliloquies would give. It kind of made a nice contrast between him and the more eloquent Sinestro.




*Spoiler*: _Blake Lively as Carol Ferris_ 



This is kind of sad, because if you just look at how they use Carol Ferris, I think without Lively she could have been a really good love-interest. She comes off as reasonably intelligent, her relationship with Hal is relatively obvious (On and off, Fire and Ice sort of deal), and they give her a decent amount of things to do with Hal. I mean, I like the idea of Carol telling Hal that he shouldn't give up on this; it's very like her to tell him that he should take on this responsibility rather than shirk from it.

The problem is that Blake Lively isn't up for the task. She has some chemistry with Reynolds, but it doesn't have enough chemistry to get the task done. Contrast this with Thor, where there's enough chemistry between Hemsworth and Portman that you could forget about how ridiculous it was for them to have a love which spans the gulfs of the stars. Here, we the advantage of the characters being naturally set-up for it and it just doesn't work because one of the pair doesn't hold up their end.

Lively just is trying too hard to act. At least, that's what I thought. She was so concerned with getting a certain look and such that it just came off as unnatural a lot. I think this really showed to me when they are in the bar and she starts like, giggling and it comes off as so forced that it takes you out of the moment. I don't think she was completely terrible (January Jones is probably the worst acting I've seen this summer, followed closely by the preacher in the Pirates movie), but she was a low point that didn't need to be a low point.

Taking the best quote I've seen so far "The reason Alan Scott couldn't be in this movie was because Blake Lively's performance was so damn wooden".




*Spoiler*: _Peter Skaarsgard as Hector Hammond_ 



I can't understand how anyone can hate this performance. I can maybe buy Ryan Reynolds if you aren't a Ryan Reynolds fan, but this performance probably saved the movie from being a truly bad film. Hector Hammond is not the best villain in the comics, even after his redone origin: Johns didn't make him sympathetic at all and he just didn't interest me.

This version of the character is so much better-conceived than the comics version, and Skaarsgard plays it so damn well. Firstly, he's easy to relate to as someone who feels genuinely unappreciated and insecure about himself. His introduction into the plot, his father's backhanded help, and the way both Hal and Carol react to him are great. I love the short conversation both Hal and Carol have with him at the party, especially since that's probably the best acting Lively does in the entire picture. While their relationship isn't gone into enough, I thought those scenes did really well in establishing how they feel about each other: Hammond having a rather one-sided rivalry with Jordan, Carol trying to be nice but repulsed at the same time.

But more than this, Skaarsgard's slow descent into villainy is great. After his first fight with Jordan, I love the little monologue he has on the floor with Hal. It's so weird and creepy, with him asking "How did we end up so different" in that sort of excited whisper; it's the sort of tone you hear out of someone who has never had any power over anyone enjoying themselves at another person's expense. What sealed the deal for me was when Jordan starts to get up and just out of nowhere Hammond says "LAY DOWN" and slams him back down to the concrete came out of nowhere and actually came of as intimidating to me.

Seriously, Skaarsgard's performance is just so great because you are seeing someone who has been told he's weak his entire life basically making life miserable for the big man on campus. It's a role-reversal of one of the more common superhero empowerment themes, and I actually thought it really interesting. The one big disappointment here was that I don't think they played around enough with the "memory thief" idea that gets played up in the comics. I wanted to see more of that sort of stuff.




*Spoiler*: _The Green Lantern Corps_ 



The only thing bad about these performances is that there was a huge missed opportunity in establishing some of the secondary characters. Geoffry Rush and Michael Clarke Duncan are pitch-perfect as Tomar-Re and Kilowog, but they barely get any scenes outside some of the initial ones. Kilowog had an absolutely great entrance, but he's relegated to background duty for the rest of the movie. 

The one guy who gets a decent amount of time is Mark Strong as Sinestro. I thought that losing Hugo Weaving (Who looks so much like Sinestro it's sad) was bad, but Mark Strong takes the performance and runs away with it. Sinestro is portrayed in a rather more subtle manner than I thought he would be (knowing he was going to get the yellow ring): All his dialogue is shifted a bit, so that while he comes off as being an honest guy, he also comes off as an egotist and a bit power-hungry. He doesn't want to be shown up, and he doesn't want to be weaker than anything. There's little more I can add here other than his scenes, especially the fighting ones, should have been much longer.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 18, 2011)

Crap, I wrote a lot more than I intended...


*Spoiler*: _Supporting Cast_ 



There really isn't much here to talk about.

Tim Robbins is fine in his own part. Yes, he _is_ very necessary, as without him Hammond's motivations come off less as a weak man being driven mad with power and more of a stalker who wants the girl. I thought that he was given just the right amount of time (compared with so many characters who needed more time).

Angela Bassett as Amanda Waller... this is where I think stuff got cut out. They give her some background after Hammond gets his powers, but she comes off as a character who should be important but we never learn much about her.

Finally, I didn't mind Taika Waititi at Tom. He wasn't a bad little piece of comic relief and he wasn't on-screen enough to really get annoying. There's not much more that you could have done with the character to really make him work any better.




*Spoiler*: _CGI and Action_ 



I thought overall that the CGI worked really well. The suit was much improved from the trailers, and the only thing that ever really bothered me was the mask; when the mask got too close, it became distracting. Other than that, the suit itself wasn't a problem. The only other big problem I really had was the scene where Tomar-Re and Hal are flying, Reynolds' head doesn't quite match his body for some reason. Otherwise, my eyes had no problem with the CGI in this film. Compared to some of the other stuff I've seen this year, I really, really see no reason to complain without ripping apart other films.

Beyond that, the action is good but needed some more work. For example, one of the action scenes which I didn't like was the Helicopter scene. And this isn't because I didn't like the race car, but more because I thought it was amazing how long it took Hal to get on the scene: Nearly 20 almost got killed before he stopped the damn thing.

Along with this, the Parallax scene was way, way too short and needed to have other Lanterns involved. I thought it would have been great if Sinestro, Tomar-Re, and Kilowog showed up right then despite the Guardians orders. It would have not only fit with the characters (particularly Sinestro), but would have been a great chance to see some camaraderie in action rather than just sort of establishing it after the fact. The constructs themselves were great (+1 for defeating Parallax with a giant fist) and inventive: I thought they were going to be rather basic, but stuff like Kilowog's sun and such were great. Hell, I even loved the hokeyness of Hal gearing up two jets to fly him away from the sun. But there were some real missed opportunities on the action scenes.  None of them were really bad, but they could have simply had _more_.

I'll be brief on Parallax, but I thought he worked better than Galactus did, mostly because he had an identifiable face to focus on. I wasn't a big fan of the Smoke Octopus of Death, but I think in the Coast City scenes, where it comes off as a living avalanche it worked. In space, though, it just came off as underwhelming. I'll talk more about Parallax in "Plot".




*Spoiler*: _The Plot and Other Stuff_ 



Man, this is going to be some sort of record for me in terms of post size.

There isn't much more to say about plot, other than they tried to fit in too much. While I appreciate that they tried to do a lot in this movie, I think that was part of the problem: with such a great rendition of Hector Hammond, I think they could have lived for the moment without having to reveal the full extent of what Parallax is. Instead, hinting at him, never showing exactly what he is, and working him in a more subtle way (Less a giant, planet-consuming creature, and more of an unseen force of nature) would have been preferable. 

Like, imagine if we have the opening introduction, and instead of seeing Parallax freed, we have Abin Sur checking out another planet which has been ravaged by its own people. He's outside his own sector, called in by another Lantern to lend his expertise. He talks to Sinestro about it, and says that this is the 5th planet which the populace suddenly destroyed itself in a fit of sudden and disastrous war. No trace of anything other than self-destruction. From there, we get the idea of self-destruction and rebirth as a theme, where Hal Jordan and Hector Hammond are both on the road to destruction, but only one of them is able to pull himself out while the other willingly embraces the other half.

You do more on Oa, showing more training and establishing the other Lanterns. Without Parallax (outside of a brief, barely understood deathbed confession from Abin Sur), it frees up more time. You can still do the love story, but you can also focus on explaining and developing the trio of Hammond, Ferris, and Jordan. At the end of the movie, when Hammond is finally defeated (After Hal overcomes the fear of dying like his father did, or disappointing him or whatever you want to make of it after he goes through a "Nightmare on Elm Street"-style psychic nightmare due to Hammond), we get a reveal in the credits of what Parallax looks like, or what it is supposed to be. That way, the second movie people get to see the big-bad Parallax, and once he's captured, you can have Jordan's greatest foe for the third movie. I mean, imagine this:

The Corps is celebrating the victory over Parallax, who is trapped in the Central Power Battery with a pair of guards always watching over it. Suddenly, a pair of beams suddenly cuts through them, and Parallax is sucked into a Green Lantern Power Battery, turning it yellow. The figure isn't seen, but instead the Guardians suddenly feel a disruption in their power, and we see a green streak which starts to turn to yellow before it finally disappears. Then we get the final showdown: Sinestro versus Jordan.

Again, this is all very generalized, but while I respect the movie for really trying to be daring, I think it would have been better to try and build a more sturdy foundation. Of course, there's almost certainly going to be a sequel, and with all the rough stuff out of the way maybe we can actually see a better balanced movie with more action and more consistency.




Man, writing this makes me want to do a full Thor review now. Maybe later; my fingers are worn out...


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just came back from the film, and let me tell you I was expecting some real shit after reading what you guys and critics were saying.. but let me tell you I came out of the theater feeling like that $8 ticket was worth it. Was the movie perfect, hell no. In fact it was quite meh for most of the first half, but it really does get pretty good from Poozer training to the end of the film. In fact, there were (very) short moments of comic book brilliance in the 3rd Act but im not going to give it away. *No spoilers.*

I give this movie kudos for doing two things most comic movies dont achieve: *(1)* The last act felt *heroic*. Let me back up by saying that the main problem of this whole movie is Parallax. Plain and simple. His whole purpose was to get the plot started by attacking Abin Sur and giving the protagonist and the corps someone to fight against. There was no real reasoning or anything to why he does what he does --and he also looks stupid as hell (but is a million times better than FF2 Galactus any day of the week). Now I read the GL comics, so I know Parallax is an entity and all that, but watching the movie from a naive POV I was laughing at the beginning thinking "lol this is just ridiculous" and you know what? I liked it, I accepted it. 

Okay now back to my #1 bullet. The last act felt heroic, much like Batman taking on Joker at the end of The Dark Knight. Of course, the movie isn't taken that serious, but I mean in a _"Oh shit, I actually care whats going on in the movie and I don't know why! Why is this so epic when it shouldnt be!?"_ kind of way. 

*(2) Carol Farris.* _About. Fucking. Time. _A love interest that isn't a nagging shrew. She doesn't feel shoehorned in the movie just to be a love interest like Natalie in Thor. She isn't a "WHAT ABOUT ME" bitch like Mary Jane. She actually _supports_ the main character, what a concept. Good job movie, good job. Sure, she doesn't look like a pilot but that's where the comic book aspect comes in. Every female in comics looks good unless its on purpose. Well, that was my excuse for her anyway. Did Blake Lively do a good job portraying her? Good enough for a summer blockbuster IMO. She's not some amazing Godsend character, I guess im just happy that she didn't feel as _forced_ like oh so many other comic movie love interests.

Also I want to give a shout out to Hammond. During the first 20 or so minuets of the movie, I was trying really hard to get into it. You know the feeling, you want to get into the movie but its not quite good enough at that moment? Yeah well Hector Hammond was the guy that pulled me in. He was the anchor in the movie for sure. I understood his motivations and yadda yadda, I was more interested in him then Hal.

Now onto Ryan Reynolds as Hal Jordan. Well he looks like Hal Jordan, that has got to count for something right? In all seriousness, cutting straight to the point (and much like this movie) at first I was like "meh" then by the end of the movie I was like "pretty good, PRETTY PRETTY good," (in a Larry David voice).

Green Lantern takes the comic book and literally brings it to the screen. The concept is just as ridiculous as the comic book, the writers didn't try to 'Nolan'. So even though not everything worked out, I can respect the effort. It wasn't the best movie but if I had to compare it to anything its Transformers (first one). Overall its a fun movie. It has some meh parts and some great parts. Some performances arent as great as they should be, but you know what? This movie didn't underwhelm like so many others. The action is there, no matter how lame Parallax is. Great adaptation, decent movie.

Nowhere near Catwoman or Electra level. More like X-Men 1, Transformers, and Spiderman 1 & 3 level. I give it a B.

Also I finally realized what the CGI has reminded me of for months. The CGI you see in video game teaser trailers, like that Star Wars game and Arkham City. The kind that's like _"Is this real?? Oh wait its not real. It looks real and fake a the same time, I dont get it."_


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Uh, no. Superman holds up fine today, as it's a pretty well-built movie.


No, sorry. I mean, sure, it's still "there" but I don't get it. Maybe cultural barrier gets in the way, and I respect the fans of it, but if I say, think of Karate Kid and Superman II, and wonder which one kept up the best, it's like, not even a competition to me.
Daniel San vs "I AM GOING TO THROW MYSELF INTO THE NIAGRA NOW. HERE I GO. OH CLARK DID YOU JUST PUT YOUR HAND IN THE FIREPLACE"
"Goly gee wilickers"
"IT'S TRUE, YOU ARE SUPERMAN!"



> X-Men movies don't hold up today because they get more mileage on "Hey, they brought comic movies back" then "Hey, these were really good".


What do you mean "don't hold up today"? They're like, from 2005. Hell there's an x-man movie on right now.
And I disagree. There have been improvements made along the years yes, while the first one was a great as the launch of many concepts moreso than the movie, it's still very positive while the second one is still very, very good. It hit everything an x-men movie should hit.
Still gotta watch first class though, and measure it up against that


> If we go from 1992, we get:
> 
> Steel
> Catwoman
> Superman Returns


I'm gonna go and pick the list offa wikipedia

And let's start from 1980 with superman II, a movie which again, I find personally to be too ancient.
It's thirty two years old so maybe that's not too subjective of an argument, but still, it's accepted as good.


> 1984 	Supergirl
> 1987 	Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
> 1989 	The Return of Swamp Thing
> Batman
> ...



And now let's cut the batmen and the superman II re-edition

Even though there were horrible Batman movies by the way. Like Batnipples, the worse superhero movie ever made.
In hindsight, one should postulate only for non-nolans.



> 1984 	Supergirl
> 1987 	Superman IV: The Quest for Peace
> 1989 	The Return of Swamp Thing
> Steel
> ...


See, I think my list is quite longer than yours, and by removing all batmen you get the choice of .. Watchmen.
Which was just _alright._ For an adaptation. and not even DC superhero canon.



> I guess you could count Jonah Hex, but I don't think people really recognize that as a true "superhero" movie like comic book fans do. You'd have to go back and pick up the last two Superman movies and then take the Supergirl movie (which I've never seen, but probably because of that reason) and then we get 6.


Eight. In the last twenty years. Which also happen to be every single non batman one. Yes, streak is not only an appropriate word, it borders on compliment. 
Also I did count Jonah Hex. You can't have watchmen and not have jonah hex.


> Let's compare this to Marvel's streak between Spider-Man 2 and Iron Man:


Why?
Why does what marvel do make what DC does any less of a quality/crap experience?


> Blade Trinity


Oh, and we're going for off marvel studios. Of course. I forgot. Go on.


> Elektra
> Fantastic Four
> X3
> Ghost Rider
> ...


Ghost Rider appealed hard to it's very small base, and spider man 3 suffered from no more flaws than green lantern. In any case, it's quality products completely bulldozer over DC's absolute vacuum.



> Marvel,


 eh 





> in a 3 year period, beats DC's Non-Batman film problems. And fuck, Superman Returns got good reviews (Which baffles me).


 You mean the movie whose director apologized for trying to shove Jesus down our throats with? Alright 





> It's only _very_ recently that Marvel has had any consistent quality to their films, and they've still have misses in there (Wolverine, Incredible Hulk).


 The most recent Hulk? That one beats all non Nolan DC work put out in the past thirty years. Put together. Times three.
But here's the list for marvel.
And again, blargh on defending DC by trying to trash marvel with subsidiaries of Sony and FOX
Since 98 by the way. Because why not use ten years to humiliate DC's thirty which scores what was it? I guess if you take the 25% that is passable in superman and the half of watchmen that was acceptable, but then discount the non-mainstream and the "books were so much better" penalty, I suppose you can amount to half. So, sure, let's round it up and say, DC's thirty year long cumulative score of *one*


> 1998 	Blade 	New Line Cinema / Marvel Studios
> 2000 	X-Men 	20th Century Fox / Marvel Studios
> 2002 	Blade II 	New Line Cinema / Marvel Studios
> Spider-Man 	Columbia Pictures / Marvel Studios
> ...


and let's cut the beneath average, and the incoming, which have already been acepted as so awesome that should be inserted in lists retroactively, such as the Avengers.
I let Daredevil slide because of Director's cut, it shouldn't be punished for what a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) did to it, but to make it up I let man-thing in there, which was a direct-to-dvd movie
What's the score there for the last ten (okay, thirteen but only because of blade )years in comparison to DC's thirty years that gave a round up of one?
Is it higher than one?
Yes, I think it's higher than one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe I should have cut off ghost rider, but I am very found of the motorcycle enthusiasts and for some reason that movie is like Hasslehof in germany for them.

And the first Fantastic Four sucked, but it sucked in a way that made me smile. It's good if you look at it as a stoner movie too.
You can say they're bad, you won't have any argument from me but it's my list and I'll have them on it dagnabbit


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2011)

The problem with Daredevil isnt the story, its that every actor/actress is a miscast, the leather suit, and the action scene execution.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The problem with Daredevil isnt the story, its that every actor/actress is a miscast, the leather suit, and the action scene execution.



I wouldn't say everybody was miscast, despite race swapping, Michael Clarke Duncan gave a decent performance as the Kingpin...everybody else though...just ugh


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2011)

MCD did give a decent performance, but I think some other actor could have done just as good or better. Kingpin was more of a script problem than anything else I think. That last fight was so underwhelming it hurt.


----------



## Vault (Jun 18, 2011)

You guys forgetting the shitty cgi too? Even for that time, shit was horrible


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> Okay, okay. I guess I've turned into a big defender of this movie, even though I'm probably not as big a fan of it as I come off. I think it's mostly because that this movie simply doesn't deserve the hate that it gets, especially compared to a lot of recent movies which seem to get a pass for similar things.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Ryan Reynolds as Hal Jordan_
> ...





Guy Gardner said:


> Crap, I wrote a lot more than I intended...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Supporting Cast_
> ...




anything that takes that many words is bound to be wrong bra


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2011)

So I'm guessing the general consensus is that the movie sucks?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2011)

It doesn't suck, its just nothing spectacular. It does a few things well.

I think the real thing is that this movie got bad reviews so everyone wants to hate it more than they actually do. Thor and First Class suffer some of the same problems as this movie but gets a pass because people don't want to harp on the negative.

Honestly I think the general consensus of this movie is *"not that bad."*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 19, 2011)

How about the scenery and graphics? I'm a sucker for good scenery and stuff. Plus, I enjoyed Thor.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 19, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed it.  The constructs were quite nice, as was the training scene with Kilowog and Sinestro.  Yeah there were some flaws but it set things up nicely, and I think the sequels will be much, much better.

Honestly, just seeing some green lantern action and some of the great looking constructs made the movie worth it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably the only part of this movie I really liked was Tomar-Re, motherfucking Geoffrey Rush.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 19, 2011)

Just watched it, pretty good all things considered. A lot better than I expected it to be thats for sure.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 19, 2011)

Less then X-Men which made $55M and Thor with $65M in its 1st weekend


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2011)

Saw it. My review is in sig.

I'm a sucker for certain visual styles, but I was okay with the movie, but it certainly wasn't good. It wasnt anywhere near "First Class" and didn't even rival "Thor"(which I thought was overrated). 

But still....I wouldn't call it bad either.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The problem with Daredevil isnt the story, its that every actor/actress is a miscast, the leather suit, and the action scene execution.



Again, the director's cut, it like, washes the sins away.

Then again, I'm biased for Matt.


----------



## Slice (Jun 19, 2011)

Things i learned while reading the last three pages:

- There are a lot more comic book movies already made than i thought (and i watched most of these... just kinda forgot)
- Green Lantern falls flat with the critics but seems to be at least decent
- Green Lantern could have been the next Star Wars but missed its opportunity
- I am not the only one that thinks that the Daredevil directors cut makes the movie at least 20% better.

and

- the rest of the world already saw it while it is opening in germany july 28th


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2011)

200 million was the budget? Does that include the marketing campaigns too? If not then WB are pretty much screwed


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2011)

i think the "hate" for this movie may also have something to do w/ it being shown "AFTER" Thor and X-Men movies...i think if this had been shown prior...it "might" not have gotten this much negativity....


and YES!!...i just watched the movie and it was more of a *"meh"* for me but still looking forward to what they are going to do w/ it in the future


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2011)

I liked it.  It was much better than I expected.


----------



## Rod (Jun 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> 200 million was the budget? Does that include the marketing campaigns too? If not then WB are pretty much screwed



In rough numbers, $150M for movie itself, then $50M for reassuring VFX, plus spent $55M on Green Lantern's domestic TV ads, and a total $100 million for the overall domestic campaign which adds a total of $300M whole budget.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2011)

How much was avatar in comparison, IIRC 250 -350m?


----------



## Rod (Jun 19, 2011)

Well mate, from official source it was published claims of $237M (suspect not including promotion) with estimates of $100M - $150M of marketing.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 19, 2011)

I actually wasn't aware of the budget of GL being so high, wow . Yet compare the graphics of the 2 movies.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 me and my friend both agreed that this should have been a setup for oa and parralax, that way it would add suspense and not feel too rushed. Or more screen time for sinestro and kilowog, there definetly should have been a training sequence.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

> - Green Lantern could have been the next Star Wars but missed its opportunity


that right there makes me cry


----------



## Vault (Jun 19, 2011)

The GL mythology is so rich  How could they ruin it? How?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 19, 2011)

"Ruin" isn't the proper word. "Rush" is probably a better one. "Ruin" is more along the lines of something like Steel or Catlady.


----------



## Bart (Jun 19, 2011)

The thing which has me worried is that these are the same guys who have a script for _Green Lantern 2_ and are apparently involved in _The Flash_.

And Michael Goldenberg's script for _Order of the Phoenix_ ... 

Seriously, this is one of the many reasons why _Man of Steel_ is going to be utterly brilliant, given the story having been written by both Nolan and Goyer; not that I'm suggesting they get both of these for future DC developments :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

Green Lantern looks like it will struggle to break even.  I would expect at least a 60% drop next week.  Green Lantern doesn't have strong word of mouth going for it and it's basically one of those films that will be seen the first week by all of it's fans.  The question is how well will it do internationally.  POTC 4 really was mediocre in the states, but it made a shitload in the international market.  Green Lantern needs similar results.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 19, 2011)

POTC 4?


----------



## Rod (Jun 19, 2011)

Rukia is refering to Pirates of the Caribbean 4, mate.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Pirates appeals to europeans probably the same way super heroes appeal to americans. I wouldn't rely much on it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2011)

i 've noticed _alot _fans of this genre of movie think that making the movie longer would make it better, which i never agree with.  which is why i'm betting those fans like directors cut of daredevil.  movie sucked, and i don't want to endure any of it for longer than i have to.

who was the director of daredevil anyway?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

banhammer said:
			
		

> Hal in the movie  is supposed to be this womanizing guy right? And he builds constructs of whatever he thinks of, yes?Does he ever build a pair of giant green breasts to fight off Parallax?



So yeah

Does he?


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think its about time they got to work on making a_Green Lantern_ animated series.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> I think its about time they got to work on making a_Green Lantern_ animated series.



There's a CG one coming out later this year


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ehhhhhh.......A cartoon would have been better.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Weren't GL writers all TV writers from Smallville and Brothers and Sisters? No wonder the script was  a pile of poo.

My Brother claims the film was awesome, and that Marvel fanboys are spreading lies because they can't take that the Justice League is better


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2011)

> who was the director of daredevil anyway?



Dont remember his name, but he directed Ghost Rider.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 19, 2011)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> How much was avatar in comparison, IIRC 250 -350m?


Wikipedia says $237M


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Dont remember his name, but he directed Ghost Rider.



must have been some nepotism at work, or something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Weren't GL writers all TV writers from Smallville and Brothers and Sisters? No wonder the script was  a pile of poo.
> 
> My Brother claims the film was awesome, and that Marvel fanboys are spreading lies because they can't take that the Justice League is better



Sorry, even chris hemsworth's abs are better than reynolds.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> So yeah
> 
> Does he?




Nah, not really.




Ennoea said:


> Weren't GL writers all TV writers from Smallville and Brothers and Sisters? No wonder the script was  a pile of poo.
> 
> *My Brother claims the film was awesome*, and that Marvel fanboys are spreading lies because they can't take that the Justice League is better



To each his own, but I think it was decent but it felt rushed. It probably would've been better if the Manhunters were the villains of this movie and Parallax was saved for a later sequel.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2011)

Just saw this and I don't know what to think, exactly...

It's nowhere near as bad as many were saying that it was... Your average comic book movie IMO, but it was also a huge dissapointment considering it underperformed and was very hyped up.

Also, what happened to the John Stewart and Clark Kent cameo that had been reported? Unless it was extremely fast and I missed it...

One of my major problems with this film is the editing, though. I can tell a lot was cut out and the film suffers from that, especially since the scenes don't flow that well together.

Not enough action either... Glad I didn't see in 3d, would've been a waste... Special effects could've been greater since they had a 300 MILLION BUDGET. Needless to say, DC had a lot riding on this movie and it failed, so yeah, it's a big dissapointment. 

As for acting, Reynolds isn't a bad choice for Hal, at all. He was actually pretty good, so was Sarsgaard. Sarsgaard pulled off a pretty good Hector if I might say. It was stupid to have him, Hal, and Carol grow up together, though, since they barely touched on it. 

Lively... think she had the worst acting. She's just a bad Carol, but her best moment was when she fired on Parallax. Bout time the hero's love interest did something useful in a superhero movie besides just stare or throw a rock. I hope Carol gets recasted though, especially since she'd become the Star Sapphire in the next one (if it even gets made).

Amanda Waller was wasted due to the fact that she barely did anything!

Parallax... I'm annoyed that people were saying he was like Galactus. Galactus wasn't even shown and didn't do anything either.  I wish we had seen him destroying those planets, though. I also didn't realize that was actually Krona! 

Mark Strong was horribly underused, but in the time he showed up, he was very good at Sinestro. They shouldn't have rushed the whole Yellow Sinestro either. We barely get to know the guy and he is already turning evil. 

Tomar-re was interesting per say, Kilowog was epic. Michael Clarke Duncan was the perfect choice for him though, wish he had been shown more.

Overally, I wish the plot was more like _First Flight_. More Hal becoming a Green Lantern and a growing relationship with Sinestro. Hammond was a good choice for a villain, but I was pretty dissapointed by the lack of space exploring.

GL constructs were a lot more creative then I thought they'd be.

6/10, Green Lantern is probably one of the most rushed Superhero films I've seen...

EDIT: Soundtrack also sucked.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> 200 million was the budget? Does that include the marketing campaigns too? If not then WB are pretty much screwed



Harry Potter.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Not enough action either... Glad I didn't see in 3d, would've been a waste... Special effects could've been greater since they had a 300 MILLION BUDGET. Needless to say, DC had a lot riding on this movie and it failed, so yeah, it's a big dissapointment.



It was actually $200 million.



> Parallax... I'm annoyed that people were saying he was like Galactus. Galactus wasn't even shown and didn't do anything either.  I wish we had seen him destroying those planets, though. I also didn't realize that was actually Krona!



Er, realize?

Do you think they are the same character in the comics?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *It was actually $200 million.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the correction. 

And I know that they're two different characters in the comics...


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 19, 2011)

Well.....you should have been clearer ph.

Its a bit of a travesty, though. Neither Krona nor Parallax benefit from the arrangement. Its also one (more) reason why this franchise might have hit a dead-end, given they have used up _three_ villains instead of two, including two cosmic ones. It almost sounds like that at some point they realised that this script was turning into a mess, and the film wasn't going to work, so they decided to cram as many villains into it as possible just to make it appear worthwhile. I haven't even seen the film yet, and I can already see some of its problems.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 19, 2011)

wow on a 200,000,000 budget they have only grossed 21,000,000, talking about eating it


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 19, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> *Well.....you should have been clearer *ph.
> 
> Its a bit of a travesty, though. Neither Krona nor Parallax benefit from the arrangement. Its also one (more) reason why this franchise might have hit a dead-end, given they have used up _three_ villains instead of two, including two cosmic ones. It almost sounds like that at some point they realised that this script was turning into a mess, and the film wasn't going to work, so they decided to cram as many villains into it as possible just to make it appear worthwhile. I haven't even seen the film yet, and I can already see some of its problems.



True. 

Yeah that's kind of what it seems like... they basically rushed everything, instead of letting it develop like it should IMO.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 20, 2011)

Heard this movie sucked from some friends.

Too bad. GL seems like it'd make a great trilogy or something. Guess I'll watch this when it's out on DVD...when I get around to it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> wow on a 200,000,000 budget they have only grossed 21,000,000, talking about eating it



They're at at least 52 mill domestic...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

So it's bad, right?


I talked my dad out of watching this over the weekend and we saw X-Men instead.  I'm curious to watch this, but I think I'll wait for the extended trailer.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Almost watched this yesterday but i refrained  Aint wasting my money


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's bad, right?
> 
> 
> I talked my dad out of watching this over the weekend and we saw X-Men instead.  I'm curious to watch this, but I think I'll wait for the extended trailer.



should i watch xmen?  i have a free movie ticket

nevermind, i read your opinion on it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So it's bad, right?



Yeah, it's not very good. Even when it comes to the action.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They're at at least 52 mill domestic...



these were numbers I got saturday


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> these were numbers I got saturday



Even then, weekend estimates were probably kicking around when you posted.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2011)

So I saw it.

. . .

Oh boy.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 20, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I saw it.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Oh boy.



LOL I actually really want to hear your full opinion now.


----------



## Detective (Jun 20, 2011)

I went into this film not expecting a masterpiece in the superhero genre. I followed enough about the production, cast interviews and script to have the expectation of this being a solid 7/10 film that made enough money at the box office to justify a sequel, and use that to expand the storyline into a better product. Usually really expensive films can turn out to be better in the sequel once all the money spend to create the sets/wardrobe is out of the way after the initial film, and more time can be spent on the writing and pacing.

However, I was disappointed. Not because this movie was absolutely horrible. But because it was absolutely common for the genre. Sometimes being stuck in the middle of the quality scale is even worse than bombing out completely or just riding hype(see Transformers 2) by raking in $$$.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 20, 2011)

Detective said:


> I went into this film not expecting a masterpiece in the superhero genre. I followed enough about the production, cast interviews and script to have the expectation of this being a solid 7/10 film that made enough money at the box office to justify a sequel, and use that to expand the storyline into a better product. Usually really expensive films can turn out to be better in the sequel once all the money spend to create the sets/wardrobe is out of the way after the initial film, and more time can be spent on the writing and pacing.
> 
> *However, I was disappointed. Not because this movie was absolutely horrible. But because it was absolutely common for the genre. Sometimes being stuck in the middle of the quality scale is even worse than bombing out completely or just riding hype(see Transformers 2) by raking in $$$.*



I dont even know why it stands out to me, but that last paragraph is a masterpiece. Its perfect in describing the movie.

Its not bad but its nothing special. +reps


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 20, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So I saw it.
> 
> . . .
> 
> Oh boy.



Do not sully yourself CBG, you must remain a holy figure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2011)

You know, it really is sad now that 50mil opening weak is no longer enough. I remember when that should would've been record breaking. 

Part of the reason I liked the movie "Centurion" is because they made a fairly convincing epic at 12,000,000........We need a new Roger Corman, who can teach these fools how to make movies cheaper but still expensive looking.....and we need a new Roger Corman to teach the present day Roger Corman how to make a good(or fun) movie again.


----------



## Xion (Jun 20, 2011)

I saw this movie the other day. 

However a chronic sleep deficit + alcohol + lorazepam + a big meal + a boring movie = I don't remember a goddamn thing.

If I saw it again it'd be like a whole new movie.


----------



## Muse (Jun 21, 2011)

Really really bad....script was awful ugh.  Glad Ryan Reynolds is hot 

also the fear monster thing looked like an octopus made of shit .__.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 21, 2011)

I wonder if I will get cancer if I see this horrible movie, almost feels like watching Sucker Punch


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 21, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I dont even know why it stands out to me, but that last paragraph is a masterpiece. Its perfect in describing the movie.
> 
> Its not bad but its nothing special. +reps



Yea... That's exactly how I felt too. Like, this tried to be too much like a typical superhero movie. The formula of this movie : Hero has pretty much shitty luck, Hero gets power,  Hero saves the girl(barely), Girl falls in love with the hero because he saved her, bad guy comes in near the end and wrecks up shit, Hero saves the day. The end.


----------



## Glued (Jun 21, 2011)

I saw the movie,

wasn't bad, just wasn't that great.

The balcony scene was taken from Superman
Parallax cloud was taken from Fantastic Four
Leading the villain to high into the sky was taken from Iron Man

Not a very original movie.

Though I did love how Carol saw straight through Hal's disguise. Seriously, Carol just pwned Lois on so many levels with that scene. It took Lois until Superman II to figure out who Clark was.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Though I did love how Carol saw straight through Hal's disguise. Seriously, Carol just pwned Lois on so many levels with that scene. It took Lois until Superman II to figure out who Clark was.



Even then it took her like an hour to realize it. I mean, Ryan Reynolds has a pretty distinct huge-ass head.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2011)

So... reading the last few pages I'v decided to skip out on this and wait for DVD release or something. 

 Bummer, I was really excited to watch it. Oh well. Captain America better not disappoint or I'll be really sad.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 22, 2011)

It's worth seeing once on the big screen. People comparing it to Sucker Punch or calling it the worst superhero movie ever are generally... well, I have no clue what their problem is, but they are way off. It's nothing to actively avoid or anything; it's sort of that "Try it, you might like it, you might not" sort of movie.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2011)

Still think I'll past since I'm wasn't to keen on RR being Hal anyways. They should have cast someone else imo.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 22, 2011)

Actually he's a really good Hal. That's the irony; he's probably the best Hal Jordan you could hope for. The problem seems to be that the movie is sliced to bits.


----------



## Vault (Jun 22, 2011)

Why not John Stewart or Kyle? I always wondered meh


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jun 22, 2011)

Hal is more of a stereotypical good guy persona


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 22, 2011)

Vault said:


> Why not John Stewart or Kyle? I always wondered meh



If you are going to add in more Lanterns later, not including Hal makes things really weird. Plus he's an easy character to do (Which wasn't the problem with this movie), and he is sort of the "control group" which makes the other characters more unique. He's really the "straight man" for the others to play off of, or that's how I always looked at it in the books. In the movie, I think he's a bit more distinct in comparison.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2011)

Just saw it last night.  Overall I enjoyed it very much but I felt it went by entirely too fast.  An hour and 45 minutes was not enough time.

I wanted to see more time on Oa and Sinestro bringing Hal around the galaxy to show him the ropes of being a Lantern, not a 2 minute one-sided sparring match.  It made it laughable that Kilowog took credit for "training" him at the end of the movie.  From the trailers I was expecting to see a lot more time on Oa.

I never understand in these movies why they combine villains together.  Why combine Krona and Parallax together when either one is a suitable villain by themselves?  Its like when they combined Brian Banner and the Absorbing Man in that horrible Hulk movie years ago.

I liked the scene after the credits with Sinestro putting on the yellow ring.  Hopefully they do something like the Sinestro Corps Wars for a sequel if we get a sequel.  Now that the origin is out of the way they could focus their time on the more interesting aspects of the story.

I liked the humor.  The "I've seen you naked and you think I wouldn't recognize you because I can't see your cheek bones" made me laugh.  It always amazed me how some heros get away with such flimsy disguises.  Kyle's mask always made more sense to me because it hides most of his face.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, part of the reason thes disguises work is that the eyes are totally whited out. It doesn't hide their identity _that_ well, but it does make them harder to recognise. 

So its the fact that they chose to show Hal's eyes anyway that really annoys me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

He should just change his face. He can do anything, right?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, part of the reason thes disguises work is that the eyes are totally whited out. It doesn't hide their identity _that_ well, but it does make them harder to recognise.
> 
> So its the fact that they chose to show Hal's eyes anyway that really annoys me.



I think the main thing that keeps people from recognizing him is most people don't usually get close enough to really get a good look at him, but it wouldn't make sense for it to hide his identity from people who know him well.



CrazyMoronX said:


> He should just change his face. He can do anything, right?



If he wanted he could give himself a mask that covers his entire head.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> Well, part of the reason thes disguises work is that the eyes are totally whited out. It doesn't hide their identity _that_ well, but it does make them harder to recognise.
> 
> So its the fact that they chose to show Hal's eyes anyway that really annoys me.



they can pull it off on a cartoon, not real life


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> they can pull it off on a cartoon, not real life



Pull it of as a disguise, or pull off not having any pupils?


----------



## illmatic (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the point was suspension of disbelief is easier to pull off in a cartoon than in a live-action production


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 22, 2011)

Meh...was shit. But the special effects made up for it.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 22, 2011)

where the hell are they getting this as the number 1 movie in america crap on tv, what a load of Horseshit


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 23, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> where the hell are they getting this as the number 1 movie in america crap on tv, what a load of Horseshit



They say that whenever a movie makes the most money for even a single weekend because its technically true at that point.

I'm curious to see if it makes its budget back.  I'm hoping it is because I would love to get a sequel now that the origin story is out of the way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 23, 2011)

I just want someone else to write the script. Greg Berlanti needs to GTFO.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They say that whenever a movie makes the most money for even a single weekend because its technically true at that point.
> 
> I'm curious to see if it makes its budget back.  I'm hoping it is because I would love to get a sequel now that the origin story is out of the way.



it didn't rank high enough during it's opening weekend


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2011)

If there is a sequel, somethings definetly need to be changed.

Like Blake Lively as Ferris.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 23, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> it didn't rank high enough during it's opening weekend



It didn't?  What movie brought in more money this last weekend?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> If there is a sequel, somethings definetly need to be changed.
> 
> Like Blake Lively as Ferris.



Shes hot, and can act better than Megan Fox thats all thats required


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 23, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> It didn't?  What movie brought in more money this last weekend?



Yes, it did. It didn't do as well as people had previously projected, but it was definitely number one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> If there is a sequel, somethings definetly need to be changed.
> 
> Like Blake Lively as Ferris.



why would you suffer through the first movie and then want her gone before she can use the sapphires costume?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 23, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Shes hot, and can act better than Megan Fox thats all thats required





Banhammer said:


> why would you suffer through the first movie and then want her gone before she can use the sapphires costume?



A hotter and better actress can do the role justice.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I thought that was pretty horrid.

Direction, editing and script were all bad. It's not the worst film I've seen in the cinema this year, but it made a valiant effort.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

If true

WOW WB WOW


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I never understand in these movies why they combine villains together.  *Why combine Krona and Parallax together* when either one is a suitable villain by themselves?  Its like when they combined Brian Banner and the Absorbing Man in that horrible Hulk movie years ago.



Why would they do that? 

And i guess Parrallax is just the cloud and not the yellow bug we know?



Tsukiyomi said:


> I liked the scene after the credits with Sinestro putting on the yellow ring.  Hopefully they do something like the Sinestro Corps Wars for a sequel if we get a sequel.  Now that the origin is out of the way they could focus their time on the more interesting aspects of the story.



Watched this on youtube (since the damn movie wont open for another 4 weeks here), i guess this does not have any setup at all? Also its funny how he stays in the GL uniform even after taking the green ring off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> They say that whenever a movie makes the most money for even a single weekend because its technically true at that point.
> 
> I'm curious to see if it makes its budget back.  I'm hoping it is because I would love to get a sequel now that the origin story is out of the way.



lol, it's funny when these types of movies dont reach number 1 and they have to say something like "It's the number 1 comedy in America" or something.

I also hope they make a sequel. While this film wasnt great, it has SOOO much potential. 

As for if it will break even......there's a chance I guess. It might do well worldwide and this week only has Bad Teacher and Cars 2 coming out(neither of which are getting good reviews, with Cars 2 getting abnormally bad reviews).


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> If true
> 
> WOW WB WOW



I'd say it's just damage control at this point..

Who knows..


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

reputed concept art


----------



## Taleran (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay so I watched this movie however the quality wasn't that fantastic so I stopped half way through, this critique / review / what they could have done better is based on trailer footage and the fist chunk of movie.

1. There isn't any PURE GREEN in this entire movie. Black Veins through everything isn't a good look. The costume works because it is SOLID colors with areas of Black for contrast. However this film uses that veiny look and everything looks off, OA, the costumes the constructs EVERYTHING. *SOLID COLORS ARE IMPORTANT*

2. Movie wants to be 2 films in one, fails at both.

Make the first movie about the main character set up the big bad and all the heroes support, second movie have a fucking giant awesome brawl with larger villain. Not what they tried to do here. You need to get to know a good picture of a character for it to work and I know people dislike origin stories but Green Lantern REQUIRES one or you don't give a darn.



3. Not a lot of fun taken with his construct making. I know this is a nitpick about the comics and movie not meshing but Hal Jordan is not a creative guy.

So when he is given a ring to create stuff it should be on impulse kinda stuff 

EG: 

In this case it makes more sense if it is looney tunes insanity, like Anvils, Boxing Gloves and Brick Walls. Compared to Gattling guns, Swords and Shields.

3. *GIANT SMOKE MONSTER VILLAINS DO NOT WORK* (unless they are kept vague, mysterious and aren't used frequently like the Smoke Monster on LOST)

And that is it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you on giant smoke monsters.


----------



## Slice (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm not even sure i should go and see this when it comes out... 

Hopes -> Crushed


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 24, 2011)

Castiel said:


> If true
> 
> WOW WB WOW



If it is true, who the fuck think its a good idea to cut these movies up in the first place? Who honestly edits the movie to shreds and goes, _"this is a better movie now "_?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe I'll watch the Director's Cut.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 24, 2011)

Well you can tell the movie suffers from odd edits and a lack of flow. I could believe there is enough footage for an extended director's cut.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 24, 2011)

> 3. Not a lot of fun taken with his construct making. I know this is a nitpick about the comics and movie not meshing but Hal Jordan is not a creative guy.




In the commercials I saw, Hal was making all sorts of cartoonish crap in fights from springs to bounce stuff up and a giant race car toy track (granted this was in a hot wheels commercial)

Did this happen in the movie, people who saw it all the way to the end?



> Maybe I'll watch the Director's Cut.


Yeah, true or not, I am now most definitely waiting to rent the Blu-Ray release.

Best Case Scenario, it's true and the director's cut is the movie I wanted to see and a good time is had for all.

Worst case, I wasted a spot on my netflix queue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

Whatever cut it is, the one I watched in theatres wasn't good.


----------



## G (Jun 27, 2011)

So this is out in Usa?
I'm disappoint.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2011)

lol , 18 million in second weekend , 65% dropoff


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 27, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Yeah, true or not, I am now most definitely waiting to rent the Blu-Ray release.
> 
> Best Case Scenario, it's true and the director's cut is the movie I wanted to see and a good time is had for all.
> 
> Worst case, I wasted a spot on my netflix queue.



Well, the Darevil Director's Cut made my personal view of said movie go from "WTF?!" to "Eh, that wasn't as bad as I expected.".

At the moment my personal view of Green Lantern can surmised by "Damn you fuckers!". If the directors cut can even mildly change this view point for me, even if it's just to "Alright then.", I"ll consider it a success.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Well, the Darevil Director's Cut made my personal view of said movie go from "WTF?!" to "Eh, that wasn't as bad as I expected.".
> 
> At the moment my personal view of Green Lantern can surmised by "Damn you fuckers!". If the directors cut can even mildly change this view point for me, even if it's just to "Alright then.", I"ll consider it a success.



you have borat level standards of success


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> you have borat level standards of success



I am a very forgiving and easily pleased man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2011)

so......reboot with John Stewart instead of Jordan anyone?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 27, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> so......reboot with John Stewart instead of Jordan anyone?



I approve.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 27, 2011)

ugh, reboots after 1 movie, that's so lame


----------



## Glued (Jun 27, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ugh, reboots after 1 movie, that's so lame



Looks like I have to call Sinestro

[YOUTUBE]MNS9MzGOQtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bellez (Jun 27, 2011)

Another version of "The Green Hornet?" 
Looks interesting though.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 28, 2011)

Slice said:


> I'm not even sure i should go and see this when it comes out...
> 
> Hopes -> Crushed



yes I've lost all faith in humanity


----------



## Taleran (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh and I forgot something major as to why this movie just didn't work.

Parallax in the stories he has been used doesn't directly confront people as an exterior threat, he worms his way into peoples minds and controls them. That is why the villain generally works betters as a follow up villains where we have gotten to know characters that he can then take over in times of weakness.

Having him as a generic threat to ram into the characters completely misses the intent of the character, and it is shocking that it happened like this in a movie seemingly helped by the guy who created the currently incarnation of the character.


----------



## G (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm starting to realize that i'm getting way too overhyped about this.. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*HOLY SHIT GREEN LANTERN!!!1"1!1!"1"1"*2/2+%+&&+ OMFGGGFNWL?SQ??DLHVNG
QAAAAAAHHHGGGG HALJORDANNNNNBFK?SWLDLGLH*


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 28, 2011)

this movie was almost as bad as Sucker Punch


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucker Punch wasnt a movie it was a 90 minute music video


----------



## LeafCake (Jun 28, 2011)

I *still* haven't gotten around to seeing this, I've been so damn busy. Tomorrow I am going to see it, most definitely.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jun 28, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> this movie was almost as bad as Sucker Punch



_That's_ bullshit. Even _Catwoman_ made more sense than _Sucker Punch_. I've never had to look over at my friends and shrug my shoulder in confusion nearly as much as I did during that movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucker Punch made sense to me. It wasn't that complicated or anything. It was just kind of lame.


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> _That's_ bullshit. Even _Catwoman_ made more sense than _Sucker Punch_. I've never had to look over at my friends and shrug my shoulder in confusion nearly as much as I did during that movie.



Thats strange, SuckerPunch felt like a lot of things were left on the cutting floor but i wasnt confused by the stuff that was going on at all.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Sucker Punch made sense to me. It wasn't that complicated or anything. It was just kind of lame.



As i said it was an awesome music video - try to see it as a serious movie and it falls flat.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 28, 2011)

Slice said:


> As i said it was an awesome music video - try to see it as a serious movie and it falls flat.



Honestly I think it falls flat no matter how you look at it. I watched it last night with my brother and we ended up skipping through the non "dream sequence" scenes and mildly enjoying it when those scenes did pop up.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 29, 2011)

Well I can't believe this movie is making more then Xmen


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Neither can I.

Because its not.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 29, 2011)

Personally Green Lantern: First Flight should have been a movie.

At least it would have been better than this.


----------



## Darth (Jun 29, 2011)

fuck you guys the movie was epic.


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't wait for the movie to come out, here...


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

I thought it had great potential. At certain points of the film I was getting excited and then all of a sudden disappointed. It did do a good job sticking to characters we all love. The best things about it to me were the CGI and Blake Lively


----------



## Spica (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't like it. He didn't have the fabulous hair.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

I liked Mark Strong as Sinestro 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I heard that if and when they do a sequal Sinestro would be the main villain and the third movie would be Star Saphire. Ryan Reynolds and Blake Lively said that in an interview.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 30, 2011)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> this movie was almost as bad as Sucker Punch



I actually preferred Sucker Punch over this. Although both were not very good.


----------



## Colderz (Jun 30, 2011)

Bah this movie did pretty good when it came to the box office I think, I think were getting a sequal. 

Though the movie itself wasn't all that good.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 1, 2011)

seen it yesturday and honestly it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be, hell i'd even go as far to say it was better than spiderman 3.

Despite popular belief, i think the girl from gossip girl did a good job. I do feel the villains and "constructs" were a bit too boring and the "action" was forgettable. but this movie was "ok".

I hope they make a sequel, usually a sequel after the origin story are really good.now that they got the ("i'm learning how to use my powers") out of the way.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 19, 2011)

Green Lantern may have not done great at theaters but its doing good as a DVD/Blueray !



_Warner Home Video’s Green Lantern was the top seller on the Nielsen VideoScan First Alert sales chart, even though it came out on a Friday instead of the traditional Tuesday and thus was only tracked for three rather than six days._


----------



## The Soldier (Oct 20, 2011)

this is one that I'm gonna pass on


----------



## Achilles (Oct 20, 2011)

May as well put down a few bucks for a rental. I am interested in the Oa scenes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 20, 2011)

It wasn't a spectacular movie, definitely not one of the best, but it wasn't a BAD movie by any means. Like Gesy said up there it was "ok". Middle of the road. Better than friggin...Batman and Robin. Or Batman Forever.



~Gesy~ said:


> I do feel the villains and "constructs" were a bit too boring and the "action" was forgettable.



Idunno, I thought turning the helicopter into a race car was pretty cool. 

I disapprove of them turning Parallax into Krona (who incidentally was not a Guardian of the Universe).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought it is was decent for an action film. I don't see why everyone is hating on it (probably GL fans).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2011)

I thought the film was pretty good. I hope they make a sequel as all of the difficult/boring stuff is out of the way. If they decide to reboot it they will encounter the same problems again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

I was only disappointed in how easily Parallax was defeated. Throwing him into the sun?


----------



## The Potential (Oct 20, 2011)

It was ok. Didn't grab my complete attention like other super hero movies have, but nonetheless is wasn't as bad as people try to make it.

5/10


----------

